# Racing Games Discussion



## s18000rpm (Oct 19, 2006)

Any FANs of Simulation Racing games like Colin McRae 04, 05 ; Formula 1 series, NFS Porsche, lets discuss/share some Tuning / Setup & Strategy tips here.
& also some great moments in Games.


Tuning & Car Set-up Tips:

 *NFS Porsche Unleashed.*
Any car that you buy in "modern era" can be tuned for better handling, max speed...
for example: Porsche 911 Turbo (2000)
In "car  setup" Increase the Downforce for Front ==>97/100, for Rear ==>93/95.
Install the Performance Upgrades(as usual).

If any one interested on setting "Gear Ratios" for race Class cars, then ask.


 *Colin McRae 04/05*

Before starting a 'Race' in Championship or Career mode, 
==>take a good look on the* "Stage INFO"* of the two stages, (it shows the road surface type->light gravel, pea gravel., wet tarmac..)
==> & then Selcet a Appropriate Tyre.
==>Adjust the "Ride Height" acoording to the Track. 
e.g. high ground clearence in Australian Stages will give better result + less under-body damage.

....more on request

 *F1 Challenge '99-'02*

Useful Only for those, who play this game with foll. settings ==> Drivers AI- more than 98%, AI Drivers Agression-> more than 40%; race length ->more than 35%

==>In Championship Races, Plan the Pit-Stops, Start-Fuel, Tyre Selection.

==>Always see the Info on Track condition before heading for Race.

==>In "Advanced Settings" you'll find lot of Tuning Settings. 
e.g you can set the Engine+Gear box to give Quick(high) Accleration + Decent Top Speed, which is really needed in Monaco Circuit.     

.....more on request.


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

i like racing games, played most of them u listed. i like the F1 2002 by EA sports, its very challenging and demands lot of concentration. but never tried tuning the cars. yea somethimes did change the tyres. anyway tnx 4 sharing the info.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

I like every game listed except F1 ,too boring.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Website for Downloading MODS, Some MOD Tools..... *www.bhmotorsports.com/downloads


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Watch my  Colin McRae Drift thru Corner. *Video*(0.8MB file)

*btw i used FRAPS (full) for this, how the hell do i get Audio recorded along with the Video.*
i configured it to record the Audio too, but the darn app. is not doin it
__________
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/8245/vlcsnap628465hm.th.png *img261.imageshack.us/img261/2034/vlcsnap630350qh.th.png


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Hi s18000rpm nice to know that u to are interested in racing games I have played all the games u have mentioned except Colin McRae 05 I have played only the 04 version.

But the game i play the most these days is F1 99-02 2006 MOD.Although the MOD is spanish i manage to configure it using google translator.
Right now i'm playing Suzuka with both aggresion and AI skill set @100% whic i can i win. U need to manage laptimes of 1.33.00 to keep in touch with AI Laptimes . I have a personal best lap @ 1.32.075.

I would love to play against u someday and  BTW do u know where i can i download the 2006 MOD(English version).


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

*FINALLY a Simulation Racing FAN, YES!!!**smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/yahoo.gif

i'm so happy*smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/f/2jump.gif

i too bought the F1 2006 Mod, i tried it on my cousins laptop, the gfx. was bad in it, so thats why i' havent tried it.

but i'll try it 2night.

all those modders did was, changed some audio (that too partially, which is real pain in butt), btw, is there any change in "Texts"?

btw for mods you can have a look @  CTPD 2005 , Black Hole Motorsports & BoomTown. (though boomtown servers are really slow)

i couldnt find 2006 mod, sorry

btw try to get the Colin McRae 2005, its a fantastic game, you'll surely love it.

much better gfx. & loads of tracks, like Germany, & each Country has 8 stages + 1 Super Special Stage.(not all country have SS)

In Colin McRae 04 (CMR04), which type of Gear box you use.?

& for F1, do you use Steering Wheel.? i'm using GamePad, with that itself i'm beaten badly if AI skill & Agression set over 85%.

the thing is that the steering input is not too smooth. (thru gamepad joystick).


when will you be free next week. i'll set up Hamachi server & then we can play online(LAN).

CMR 04 doesnt run this PC (runs fine on my cousins), the gfx. is corrupted, i tried updating..etc.etc.. nothing worked.

i guess i asked you too many Questions at a time.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

*Drift Baby.... Driiiift*

my own In-Game Video

@ *img224.imageshack.us/img224/9897/76590975li9.jpg - YouTube.com - Colin McRae 2005 drifts



*Colin McRae 2005 drifts...@ Rapidshare.com Born To Be Wild 1st Edition*

watch the *Counter Steer* @ the near end of the Clip (@30 seconds)


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^^Watched it. Nice Drifts.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

thanks man

i'll put some more 2morow, now doing some recordings


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

I got bored of racing games and iam no more part of their genre. Nowadays i spent more time on action adventure, strategy and adventure games.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

mine experience was Exactly the Opposite

i got pissed off by Killing & Killing & more Killing (Max Payne1&2, Hitman3).

now i'm back to my good ol' pals Colin McRae, F1, NFS, GTR, GTR2, now waitin for Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i got pissed off by Killing & Killing & more Killing (Max Payne1&2, Hitman3).



Lol This thread is not for me


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Lol This thread is not for me


 what does that mean


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

I  at your being pissed off by killing and gory games(as they are great).I rarely have played a racing game,so this is not for me.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> mine experience was Exactly the Opposite
> 
> i got pissed off by Killing & Killing & more Killing (Max Payne1&2, Hitman3).
> 
> now i'm back to my good ol' pals Colin McRae, F1, NFS, GTR, GTR2, now waitin for Test Drive Unlimited



In hitman. It is not necessary to kill. You can use stealth and you need loads of patience and time consuming.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Yea one more thread going off topic.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

i love killing in the games , but there's a limit to it man, wtf mp 2 & Hitman, FEAR... all these games got so much AI to kill, it just gets boring sometime.

but take racing, (not NFS) like GTR, GTR2, CMR, in that you've to *Set Lap Times*, which helps in Strategy of your Race... its just *THRILLING*

try to get CMR05 or GTR2 & play it for sometime, then you'll know What i'm talkin
*Shear Speed, Performance, Thrill...*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i love killing in the games , but there's a limit to it man, wtf mp 2 & Hitman, FEAR... all these games got so much AI to kill, it just gets boring sometime.
> 
> but take racing, (not NFS) like GTR, GTR2, CMR, in that you've to *Set Lap Times*, which helps in Strategy of your Race... its just *THRILLING*
> 
> ...


If you want to kill your ass of boredom,play doom3.If you really want to see what is the power  of FPS play call of duty.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

i guess as i'm Race Fan (F1 & WRC), i like Racing Games more.

played CoD too, man why does FPS genre have War games only.

take Racing genre, theres hell loads of different types of Sub Catogories, i like the Simulation Cartogory much though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> played CoD too, man why does FPS genre have War games only.


You can't have beauty contests in a fps game


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

 beauty contest

isnt there anything else in FPs except War.

i mean some thing less serious & more fun. (how cool it would be if FPS style is put in GTA SA)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Have you played the half-life series.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

ok then we'll continue this Chat after i've played HL series


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Play Half-life 2 first.Thats the new one.


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i too bought the F1 2006 Mod, i tried it on my cousins laptop, the gfx. was bad in it, so thats why i' havent tried it.



Where did u get the MOD from and is it spanish or english?



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> all those modders did was, changed some audio (that too partially, which is real pain in butt), btw, is there any change in "Texts"?



I din't get what u meant by "Texts" but the graphics is OK and the car livery & stuff is quite accurate.And suprisingly AI is good I mean Alonso is faster than schumacer and so is his car which is true for 2006 season. 



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> btw try to get the Colin McRae 2005, its a fantastic game, you'll surely love it.



Yeah i tried it in the demo version it's quite good even on the demo.



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> In Colin McRae 04 (CMR04), which type of Gear box you use.?



Automatic since i play on the keyboard.R u using manual?



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> For F1, do you use Steering Wheel.? i'm using GamePad, with that itself i'm beaten badly if AI skill & Agression set over 85%.



No i use keyboard although i haven't tried using gamepad i think keyboard gives much better control than gamepad.And getting beaten by the AI does not neccessarily mean that u r not good the setup is equally important. 



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> when will you be free next week. i'll set up Hamachi server & then we can play online(LAN).



Well i usually play on my office PC which is connected but through a proxy(analogx) i dont know weather it supports hamachi server.Any ways will try everything to try and race with u.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				perk_bud said:
			
		

> Where did u get the MOD from and is it spanish or english?


From local shop, its in Spanish only





> I din't get what u meant by "Texts" but the graphics is OK and the car livery & stuff is quite accurate.And suprisingly AI is good I mean Alonso is faster than schumacer and so is his car which is true for 2006 season.


the Text which Appear for 'Settings", "Advanced Settings", "Telemetry"... are those in Spanish or English




> Yeah i tried it in the demo version it's quite good even on the demo.


its the Best CMR yet, the gfx. are awesome, & this game's not a Resource Hog like NFS games (runs darn smooth @ 800*600 on my 256MB RAM PC )




> Automatic since i play on the keyboard.R u using manual?


I use *Semi-Auto*,  you should also try it, helps in *Quick Recovery* thru Corners.

e.g., if we go a bit too wide in a Corner, just hit *Down-Shift* & as a result of this, the Car gets the *Extra Traction* which is enough to *Recover*

Using this *Semi Auto Gear Box* has *Drastically Improved my Lap Times (Stage times)*





> No i use keyboard although i haven't tried using gamepad i think keyboard gives much better control than gamepad.And getting beaten by the AI does not neccessarily mean that u r not good the setup is equally important.



the gamepads now start from as low as *250bucks*, give it a try dude (just as trial), with it you can give *Smooth Steering Input*, e.g. when you go thru long sweep turn, give the Joystick a little tilt, & the Car turns smoothly, (improved Lap Times).

on F1, i too Setup the car, i even tried messing with Aerodyanmics & Gear ratios, but NOOOOO, i guess i need a Steering wheel
i play as Kimi, just to compete with our Schumi mamu. whose Driving Seat you've taken

its really thrilling when suddenly the weather Changes, everyone heads towards Pits, i take this as an advantage & just Push Push & Push the Car to its limits & sometimes when i head for pits my compatriot David Coulthard comes into pits with me that guy is a pain in arse, always hits me on my car's but.





> Well i usually play on my office PC which is connected but through a proxy(analogx) i dont know weather it supports hamachi server.Any ways will try everything to try and race with u.


 Lookin forward for this Oppurtunity

btw did you see the CMR Drift video (youtube)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i guess as i'm Race Fan (F1 & WRC), i like Racing Games more.
> 
> played CoD too, man why does FPS genre have War games only.
> 
> take Racing genre, theres hell loads of different types of Sub Catogories, i like the Simulation Cartogory much though



FPS is mainly shooting Zombies what else do you except from FPS?.


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> btw did you see the CMR Drift video (youtube)



Yeah i saw it it's quite impressive.What is camera view u use when playing collin mcrae i mean back view(default) or cockpit.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

While playing CMR i mostly use the *Far View* Camera, 
few months ago, i practiced a lot with *Cockpit View* to play the *Ultimate Race Mode of All games *-> *4x4 Championship Advanced mode* 

still i could manage to finish 4th, that too with just 3 points difference between me & Fourth Place dude.

gotta say, this game's a KICK-A&& game

this game has so much of Details, like the Wipers, xtreme Damage, tyre puctures...

i always manage to puncture the Tyre in Greec Tracks & freak out when the Co-Driver says of *Narrow Bridge, Trees Outside*


i hate the Australia Stage, my car always gets pretty banged up there
my cousin always beats me in that track by 20+ seconds, but i beat him by 10+ seconds in Spain, USA, Japan. i guess i'm good at Tarmac Stages.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> While playing CMR i mostly use the *Far View* Camera,
> practice a lot with *Cockpit View* to play the *Ultimate Race Mode of All games *-> *4x4 Championship Advanced mode
> 
> gotta say, this game's a KICK-A&& game
> ...


* 

*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

vimal_mehrotra kya hua?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

@s18000rpm "this game has so much of Details, like the Wipers, xtreme Damage, tyre puctures..."
just pickup a gun and splatter the brains out of the bots in a FPS.


Btw.This  was for all the racing jargons and technicalities.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^what dude

i was answering @perk_bud's Q
__________


			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> FPS is mainly shooting Zombies what else do you except from FPS?.


how kool it would be if a FPS game is like GTA, Driver (with better story), is made- less killing & more fun. or atleast just the with FUN part.
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> just pickup a gun and *splatter the brains* out of the bots in a FPS.


details of FPS games


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> FPS is mainly shooting Zombies what else do you except from FPS?.


Looks like you really had a bad experience with a fps.Have you played doom3.it bores you to death
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^^what dude
> 
> i was answering @perk_bud's Q
> __________
> ...



You wanna play hot coffee in Fps mode?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^then we'll miss all the action


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^nice thinking
BTW. I have reached 500 posts


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Congrats buddy

it would been 2000+ for each of us, if ChitChat & Gamerz section posts got counted


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

You are also on 800.Congrats


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> If you want to kill your ass of boredom,play doom3.If you really want to see what is the power  of FPS play call of duty.



Power of fps=bf2,farcry and quake 4..not cod yaar.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Bf2,farcry and quake4 are more of a "traditional" fps.S18000rpm wanted something different so i suggested him CoD which he has already played


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

which FPS can be called as the *King Of FPS's*.

for *Simulation Racing*, its *GTR2* aka *GTR - FIA GT Racing Game 2**www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/gtr2/index.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^debatable question as there are so many contenders but in the recent years(6-7) definitely Half life 2(released 2004)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

hey Racing Fan dudes, try *Live For Speed*.

"LFS S2 is a serious racing simulator. No arcade modes, no steering aids - YOU have to do the driving. It is therefore highly recommended to drive the sim with a steering wheel, because even though you can use keyboard and/or mouse, a wheel is what you use in a real car, so a wheel should be used in a serious racing simulator. Especially when going online, where fast reactions are required."

just tried the game, a fantastic effort by the Open Source Community.


----------



## sharptooth (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

@s18000rpm

btw how did u like my driving, the video which i uploaded. Man u know what, driving tat F1 car needs a lot of concentration. My heart beat kinda  

And also u will need a F1 steering wheel, not the normal one.BTW i did tat wid keyboard.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				sharptooth said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm
> 
> btw how did u like my driving, the video which i uploaded. Man u know what, driving tat F1 car needs a lot of concentration. My heart beat kinda
> 
> And also u will need a F1 steering wheel, not the normal one.BTW i did tat wid keyboard.


i watched it many times dude, i was just amazed by the way you were Driving. as u used a KeyBoard
*Superb Driving* Job Well Done

i too know the Hert Beating faster. man its so thrilling playing these games.

To not make a mistake, my heart beats faster & faster every Lap in final 25% of Game.

i use a gamepad & in F1 game, even with it, my steering inputs are not smooth enough., the car overshoots the Racing Line & sometime my Cars Nose Finds itself in Rubens Barichello's car's Arse in the process taking both of to Pit Stop for Nose & Arse replacements

btw which version of LFS u hav. i downloaded the game frm its off. site. only one car

is there a way to change cockpit view to other camera views?


----------



## sharptooth (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

thanks for the appraisal 

btw u already have the full version, its like 175mb zip or so i think. All u have to do is apply the patch(U or V) seperate download and register,after tat all the cars n tracks will be unlocked. Btw i did it someother way. if u really waana play the BMW sauber model contact me personally.

All the settings can be changed from the options. man this game has thousands of options, i myself dunno. btw u can change the view pressing V. I customised it as per my comfort. Drive safe


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i watched it many times dude, i was just amazed by the way you were Driving. as u used a KeyBoard
> *Superb Driving* Job Well Done
> 
> i too know the Hert Beating faster. man its so thrilling playing these games.
> ...



M heart beats very faster when i reached the finishing line and when the other cars behind me. Lool.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^which racing game u play?

it'll beat faster when reaching finish line with them right on our arse


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^^which racing game u play?
> 
> it'll beat faster when reaching finish line with them right on our arse



Need for speed lool. That is the only racing game i play. Iam not much into racing. Iam RTS player.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

NFS!!! 

& i thought u were playing F1 or some other Serious Racing game

if u use Speed breaker wisely in Most Wanted, you'll win all he races in First try itself
for Carbon, u can win that game with the least effort lool

imhfo if u hav installed Carbon, then Remove it rightaway, its a WASTE of HDD space.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> NFS!!!
> 
> & i thought u were playing F1 or some other Serious Racing game
> 
> ...



There are hardly any f1 racing games . I was playing most wanted. I dont have carbon. Though i want to see how canyon racing is. Though most wanted does not have drift like in pervious game. I love drift and drag so much. I keep playng them. When it come to circuit my heart beats very faster. I not meant for racing lool. I love police chase in most wanted. It is so exicting.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

try Live For Speed, i was drifting in it, its easy to start the drift, but a little bit hard to control & recover
but with practise it'll be the best game to do Drifting


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Yay my GTR2 d\l is 70% complete(loads of rubbish data dropped)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yay my GTR2 d\l is 70% complete(loads of rubbish data dropped)



?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Vimal you've taken a *huge step* towards Gaming. as you've taken a BIG JUMP from a Arcade racing games(NFS) to Simulation games (gtr2 is simulation racing games ka baap).

dont throw away the game, it'll definetly need some paitence to get used to, but once done you wont go for NFS or other racing games.

with some practice, you can do loads of Stunts in that game, like DRIFTING, Doin 360's, 180's....

& above all you can drive *BMW M3 GTR * Porsche, Ferrari's, Lamborghini's...the list goes on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

I will have fun crashing BMW M3 GTR
BTW.the d\l speed is slow now 10KBps,I think I will also have a tough time "breaking the lock" 
But the game is "modified" by RELOADED  I believe those guys.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

crashing too is fun, just see some videos @ youtube.

& remember when you crash, each & every part breaks (like mirror, mud flap...)

so Drive safe,

there's also day & night racing, u start race in day & finish it in night (game clock) 
so dont break you Head Lights either, or you'll have trouble in seeing the track


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^Thats' REAL


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

thats why its called *The King Of Simulation Race Games*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

I just downloaded it because Gspot(gamespot)awarded it 9.0
I hope it is good value for my "money".
I think it will be completed by midnight.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

c'mon MAN then what do you think i was talking about now. its the BEST Sim. racing game out there.

watch the crashes here & Drifts here & some races here


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I will have fun crashing BMW M3 GTR
> BTW.the d\l speed is slow now 10KBps,I think I will also have a tough time "breaking the lock"
> But the game is "modified" by *RELOADED * I believe those guys.



Hmm.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

This sh1t is real man


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> This sh1t is real man


I know that. It took two days to download.  Did not install but. I have hardly any space. 

Btw. we should not take about it in this forum.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^ok


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

have you guys Tinkered with the Gear ratios (in F1 or other advanced game).

today i did that in LFS, & the result-> High Acceleration in 1st & 2nd gear, mid- performance in 3rd & 4th, & really HIGH Speed in 5th.  
but i had to attain 190+KMPH to shift to 5th gear.

was fun

Vimal, after sometime of racing you'll find yourself in that Advanced Settings Page in GTR2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Let us see about that
the speeds are crap now
still 4 hrs left.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Let us see about that
> the speeds are crap now
> * still 4 hrs left.*



What is going to happen after 4hrs?.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

i will have GTR2.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> i will have GTR2.



loool.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

*Tip #1*

u guys know this trick- slowing down the Car rapidly 

ofcourse u use brake, but just applying Brakes doesnt slow down the Car effectively.

---->>When you do the Lateral Braking to take sharp/hairpin corner, as you brake, *Downshift* corresponding to the speed of the Car. The car slows down rapidly without any Traction Loss or Wiggly-woggly sh1t

try it you're lap times will get better


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

To apply brakes
1.tap the brake button slowly.
2.then keep the button pressed as long as they dont cause the tires to lock up
3.release it and let the tires roll slowly
(learned it at driving school in gtr2)
when you get these basics right,practice the downshift suggested by s18000rpm.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> To apply brakes
> 1.tap the brake button slowly.
> 2.then keep the button pressed as long as they dont cause the tires to lock up
> 3.release it and let the tires roll slowly
> ...



Did you try that in real car and see if that works?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

there is no "brake button" in a real car


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

oops forgot that you were using Keyboard.

that tip works perfect with Gamepad or Steering Wheel

btw my tip was from real life driving. learnt it watching WRC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> try it you're lap times will get better


I dont think any of us drive LAPS on the broken roads


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

GTR 2 can be modded. You can download new cars and add them to the game. See here. 

*forum.rscnet.org/forumdisplay.php?f=1096


----------



## comrade (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> oops forgot that you were using Keyboard.
> 
> that tip works perfect with Gamepad or Steering Wheel
> 
> btw my tip was from real life driving. learnt it watching WRC



hey s18000rpm suggest me a good budget gamepad & where in chennai can i get it? i couldnt play f1 series properly bcoz of poor responsivenes using keypad


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I dont think any of us drive LAPS on the broken roads




u are refering to WRC, well there are no Lap times but Sector & Stage times. (as u guys havent played the  CMR games, so i said LapTimes)

& btw its a Universal sh1t, u can apply it in daily use (really fast wear & tear) , games.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/526/mcraegetsdirtywithneon2rd5.th.jpg - *img456.imageshack.us/img456/7826/mcraegetsdirtywithneon2ah3.th.jpg - *img456.imageshack.us/img456/5914/mcraegetsdirtywithneon2ix2.th.jpg - *img456.imageshack.us/img456/3180/dirtcolinmcraeoffroad20ga9.th.jpg - *img456.imageshack.us/img456/3889/sspreviewcmrshot0811ev6.th.jpg


*Colin McRae 07*

Environment look very realistic


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *img292.imageshack.us/img292/526/mcraegetsdirtywithneon2rd5.th.jpg - *img456.imageshack.us/img456/7826/mcraegetsdirtywithneon2ah3.th.jpg - *img456.imageshack.us/img456/5914/mcraegetsdirtywithneon2ix2.th.jpg - *img456.imageshack.us/img456/3180/dirtcolinmcraeoffroad20ga9.th.jpg - *img456.imageshack.us/img456/3889/sspreviewcmrshot0811ev6.th.jpg
> 
> 
> *Colin McRae 07*
> ...



Another dead thread which brought back to live by  s18000rpm. . Btw this game is coming this month and Test Drive Unlimited has come too. .


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

not an dead thread dude, just *lack of Pro Racers in this Forum*.

btw this Game is close to its release date, so added the pics

btw what do you mean by "another" ???
__________
& Test Drive Unlimited is still to be released.

*Release Date - March 20* 

if you're talking about P-rated thing, then 98% its the BETA game, which was released for interested beta testers


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> not an dead thread dude, just *lack of Pro Racers in this Forum*.
> 
> btw this Game is close to its release date, so added the pics
> 
> ...



The P-rated TDU is not a beta. It is a real version. . Go check out.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

[off topic]
no way dude, i'm *not gonna Contribute to PIRACY* (this time) for the games i really love & enjoy

i'm gonna spend my 1st salary (second time) on two games, - CMR07 & TDU 

& this time codemasters ( CMR) will make the protection crap a bit heavier
[/off topic]

btw go here, nice songs on TDU radio list 
*www.testdriveunlimited.com/
__________
*OH MY GOD TDU's got a McLaren F1*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> [off topic]
> no way dude, i'm *not gonna Contribute to PIRACY*


 


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> (this time)


Whew!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

so you Contributing to Piracy now??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^No way.Everyone should *purchase* games.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> [off topic]
> no way dude, i'm *not gonna Contribute to PIRACY* (this time) for the games i really love & enjoy
> 
> i'm gonna spend my 1st salary (second time) on two games, - CMR07 & TDU
> ...



Me too do not like piracy. How about we share the money and get a original game .

About the CP. We shall see. The scene will defeat the codemaster CP .


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

Test Drive Unlimited Videos

watch the latest one, really cool game, such a vast city to drive in, cool car gfx., superb roads,.......

ohh man i cant wait to get my hands on in it


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Test Drive Unlimited Videos
> 
> watch the latest one, really cool game, such a vast city to drive in, cool car gfx., superb roads,.......
> *
> ohh man i cant wait to get my hands on in it*



Me too in other way that is . Though i hate racing game. I think this one rocks.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



> from Atari website (game info)
> 
> -Extracurricular activities such as expanding your garage, getting clothes & fashion accessories for your avatar, *helping hitchhikers catch plane, pickin up girls*.



now this is going to be interesting 
especially the later part

btw anyone know what happened to "Ctrl_Alt_Del" dude???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

dead till further notice *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=3786


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

One more *Rally Game for PC *

*Sega Rally Revo* 
[Release Date: May 1, 2007]
*img242.imageshack.us/img242/1996/93281020070117screen003ev4.th.jpg - *img242.imageshack.us/img242/4513/93281020070117screen002qu2.th.jpg - *img242.imageshack.us/img242/1015/93281020070117screen001wq0.th.jpg



> Sega Rally Revo goes next gen, with dynamically deformable terrain - from gravel-littered tracks and smooth tarmac roads, to snow-covered mountain passes.



but a let down, its an Arcade Game.

such jawdropping Gorgeous Graphics & a stupid Arcady gameplay mhuh

More info here - Sega Rally Revo @ Gamesopt


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> One more *Rally Game for PC *
> 
> *Sega Rally Revo*
> [Release Date: May 1, 2007]
> ...



*DO NOT GET DECIVIED BY THE GRAPHICS.

*Nowday all the games wil have superb graphics. You just can not buy all game.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

WoW at Colin McRae 07 graphics.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> DO NOT GET DECIVIED BY THE GRAPHICS.
> 
> * Nowday all the games wil have superb graphics. You just can not buy all game*.


 what does this mean ???

my 2007 Original titles list->
=>CMR07
=>TDU
=>NFS11 (only if its better )
=>APB


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> what does this mean ???
> 
> my 2007 Original titles list->
> =>CMR07
> ...



You are a crazy racer nut. Why not be a racer .


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> what does this mean ???
> 
> my 2007 Original titles list->
> =>CMR07
> ...



means u will buy original games in 2007


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

just these 4 or 3 games. 

if something else is good, then i'll buy it from Airtel or BSNL


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> just these 4 or 3 games.
> 
> if something else is good, *then i'll buy it from Airtel or BSNL*


L-O-L.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

*Test Drive Unlimited*

Aston Martin DB9
Aston Martin Vanquish S V12
Pagani Zonda S
Lotus 240R
Mercedes Benz SLR Mclaren
Dodge Viper
Ford GT
Koenisegg CCR
Saleen S7
Lamborghini Murcielago 6.2
Mercedes Benz CLK55 
Dodge viper GTS ACR
Lamborghini murcielago R-GT
Jaguar XJ220
Koenigsegg CC8S
Ferrari F430
*Mclaren F1 LM*
Bugatti Veyron 16/4 
Ferrari 575 Maranello 
Shelby GT 500
Lamborghini Gallardo
Ferrari 355 F1 GTS
TVR Cerberra Speed 12
Porshe 911 
Aston Martin V8 Vantage
Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R
*Ferrari Enzo*
Lotus Esprit
Shelby Cobra GT500
*Ferrari Testarossa*
Lotus Elise GT1
Nissan 350Z
Saleen 281E
Audi TT
Shelby GR1
TVR T350
*Lamborghini Diablo GT*
TVR Chimaera
Lamborghini Gallardo Spider
Mercedes SL65 AMG
Jaguar XJR-15
Ford Mustang
Mercedes SL500
Ford GT90
Lotus M250
Lotus Sport Exige
Mercedes CLS55 AMG
*Lamborghini Countach*
Lamborghini Diablo VT 6.0
Jaguar S-Type R
Porsche 959
Bugatti 18/3 Chiron
*BMW M3 
BMW M6*
Mazda RX-8

Source: Atari Forums


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

TDU System Requirements

=>Windows 2000/XP  (no sign of Vista support)
=>Pentiium 1.5GHz
=>*512MB RAM*
=>DirectX 9.0c 3D video card
=>DirectX 9.0c sound card


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

*Troll message:*
This game will suck,it is evident by requirements.And no Vista support also.
* End of message.*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

how come you are so sure Mr.FPS


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> *Troll message:*
> This game will suck,it is evident by requirements.And no Vista support also.
> * End of message.*



no u are wrong.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^Have you DOWNLOADED it


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Have you DOWNLOADED it



nope,i will buy full original version.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> *Troll message:*
> This game will suck,it is evident by requirements.And no Vista support also.
> * End of message.*



So you are saying that if the game does not support vista or by requirements you say the game sucks because of that. WOW. Grow up man.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*

^^Grown up.Now what


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

i need a flight simulation game......
are there any latest ones to buy????????


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Grown up.Now what



Now go and play GTA and kick S1 in the game


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^^He gotta do "something" so he will be there after 11.30


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@abhi_10_20
the new Microsoft Flight Simulator X is there. But its very high on system req. U ll need an SM 2.0 capable card to run it like 6200, X300 or better.

@vimal_mehrotra
why are u saying dat guy?? according to the screenshots, its good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*www.boardmanweb.com/party/images/pirate.gif


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@aravind, i have a SM 2 capable card......
have u played the game????????howzzit????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

You need a simple filght sim or a combat flight sim?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

It wud take 1 week for me to test[dl] the game. 
[ mine is now 64kbps speed].

Go to gamespot, IGN etc to check the ratings nd reviews of the game.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

err...a combat one......
i am a rookie in this category......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Go for Lock on Modern air combat.It is the best latest combat sim which allows you to fly
A-10 
F-15 
MIG-29
Sukhoi-25
Sukhoi-27
Sukhoi-33
with extreme detail


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@aravind, maan just go to the game parlours/pc  shop & get the game, i've 256kbps speed & i dont want to d/l the game, coz it'll take more than a day for it to d/l, instead of this, i'll d/l MODs for other games.

this way i'm *not a CONTRIBUTOR in PIRACY*   
(& b'coz i'm buying the orig. stuff)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^^Excessive and unnecessary use of emoticons...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Which game??????


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Excessive and unnecessary use of emoticons...


Can't control his emotions


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

a extract from the .nfo file of TDU



> By the way, yo mama so fat that when I tried to drive around her I ran out of gas.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Is TDU coming only with multiplayer version?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@s18000rpm
H man. itll cost 150 bucks if i get it from CD wala [ ive already spend 600 one week ago]. 
he he


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> a extract from the .nfo file of TDU



I wish procyon get banned from the scene. All there message is like that off immatured kids.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



> 14-Mar-2007 *Preview: Colin's latest stuns us with shocking realism*
> 
> We'd seen the impressive screenshots for Colin McRae: Dirt but we were totally unprepared for the actual visual treat Codemasters has put together with the sixth instalment in their rally series.
> 
> ...



Source:: computerandvideogames.com




This is gonna be ONE HELLUVA GAME  muhawhahwa



GT HD, PGR3 Suck BIG TIME before this game, & the BEST PART is this game's coming for *PC* too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^^Old stuff.They say the same about all racing titles,realistic damage modelling,realistic car models....
Did you type all that??You took 10 mins.I thought you were posting the praises of far cry pics I pmd you!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Old stuff.They say the same about all racing titles,realistic damage modelling,realistic car models....
> Did you type all that??You took 10 mins.I thought you were posting the praises of far cry pics I pmd you!


 What does FarCry has to do in Simulation Games Thread 

btw read everything & you'll be amazed by the Dedication put by Codemasters in making CMR series a BIG Hit, all over again.

& see @ EA's Lame NFS series


----------



## krates (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> In hitman. It is not necessary to kill. You can use stealth and you need loads of patience and time consuming.



If Your Method For Playing Himan Is This Then You May Be Completing The Game IN More Days I Completed That Game In Just 15 days It Was More Easy Than The Previous One's  Even In The Proffesional Level I Doesn't Need More Time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@s18000000000rpm ^^LOL...you are acting like I have made nfsI just played that crap for a short time as I have done with lot of racing games...including gtr2(I still play it sometimes).


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

now where did *Ctrl_Alt_Del* go???

no, i tried to say, EA only wants fast money, they dont care about "Customer Satisfaction", on the other hand take Codemasters & their CMR Series, ofcourse its not as popular as NFS, but in Simulation Gamers Turf, its the BEST Rally Game Series (best rally game -> RBR)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

This means I can keep spamming and advertising FPS


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Old stuff.They say the same about all racing titles,realistic damage modelling,realistic car models....



READ CAREFULLY, the review is not from CodeMasters, its from www.computerandvideogames.com (NO Chance of Spam like you), these guys were given the chance to play the XboX360 Demo of CMR07 , 


why dont you READ it again


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

GTR2???? its just a waste of money. the cars seems weightless ans sometimes turns by itself. The cards rather floating over road than to roll.. 

The feel of driving is far better in NFS series. 

I was dreaming of the day when burnout revenge's gonna launch for PC.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Colin McRae 04,05 + F1 Games Discussion*



			
				kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> If Your Method For Playing Himan Is This Then You May Be Completing The Game IN More Days I Completed That Game In Just 15 days It Was More Easy Than The Previous One's  Even In The Proffesional Level I Doesn't Need More Time



I do not mind finishing if takes two months or more than that


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> GTR2???? its just a waste of money. the cars seems weightless ans sometimes turns by itself. The cards rather floating over road than to roll..
> 
> The feel of driving is far better in NFS series.
> 
> I was dreaming of the day when burnout revenge's gonna launch for PC.


 WHOA

NFS better than GTR2 

dude my sincere advice, Never EVER Compare a Arcade Game with a FULLY BLOWN SIMULATION GAME  (in any place)

do a little Aerodynamic Tweak for your Car in GTR2, your car will Stick to Road like if its Glued on.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

just installed it and has only one try...
surely will do some customisation and will see.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



> *A Note From The Experts*
> 
> *Michael Schumacher* ::: "In my opinion, the secret of speed consists of taking corners on the limit while balancing the car with the accelerator to keep it stable. The majority of drivers try to do it but some are too jerky which costs them time. I really do my best to be gentle with the accelerator to the very edge and above all to stay that way all through the corner. Other drivers find their limit on the exit but they're not there on the entry or in the middle; it's all very well to be on the limit on the exit of a corner but it's impossible to make up for the time lost on entry."


Apply this in any of your Simulation Game (F1, GTR2...) & you just improved your Lap Times 
__________
*GTR2 Pro / Beginners Car Setup Guide*


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Test drive unlimited is better than all NFS's games


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

but Test Drive Unlimited is the only TD title which has this much of Gfx. details & all.

NFS is the MOST POPULAR Race Game of All Time, TestDrive is not even close.

With some inspiration from TDU, CMR07, EA will definatley bring a Better NFS, maybe NFS12 will be comparable to these games.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Test drive visuals are awesome,great sound but not the type of racing game.

Still NFS is the king of racing games.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

just found this F1 '99-'02 Tweaks 



> *Player (PLR) File Editing.*
> 
> There are many well known options you can change simply by using notepad to edit the *.PLR file (e.g. C:\F1_Challenge\Save\YourName\YourName.PLR). This is a list of the most popular option changes (the option numbers are already edited in this list so if you want the effect described here simply change the number in your *.PLR file to the same number from this list);
> 
> ...


Source::: F1 Challenge Driving Guide  from  forum.rscnet.org
**********************************************
__________
*img243.imageshack.us/img243/4384/attachmentmo2.th.jpg


now isnt this TDU's city BIG, maaan i'd just cruise around in this Vast Virtual Landscape with Bon Jovi singing in the background


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

I need pics from TestDrive Unlimited....


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Test Drive Unlimited Pics @ GameSpot


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

C&VG  has posted a brief preview of DIRT:  Colin McRae Off-Road (Colin McRae: DIRT in PAL territories), the next  installment in the Colin McRae series. The game due on the PC, PlayStation 3,  and Xbox 360 in summer 2007


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*HOT NEWS*



> 21st March 2007
> *Colin McRae: DIRT™ adds aggressive 10-vehicle C.O.R.R. races to its intense mix*.
> 
> Already set to deliver an exhilarating thrill ride through a massive variety of off-road racing experiences, Codemasters today announces further content for Colin McRae: DIRT™, the evolution of the world’s favourite rally game series.
> ...



WOW 
__________
a small In-game video *Trailer* is *also available* on the above mentioned site


----------



## premsharma (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

I think world racing & World Racing 2 are the best in this catagory. Stunning graphics.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

dude, have you played CMR05, that game has more Stunning Graphics than WR2 & a SUPERB DAMAGE MODEL.

which other game gives you a "REAL TIME REFLECTION" option on even a low end PC, with just 256MB RAM & a onboard gfx.

& this CMR : 07/DIRT is gonna blow DIRT on every other racing title this year.

whatever it be, gameplay, gfx. Details...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

hey !! may be this is OFFtopic but can you tell me the latest VERSION of MOTO GP is motoGp 3 or what...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

GameSpot Review on CMR : DIRT



> ...Because DIRT is being developed by the same studio responsible for the *Race Driver series*, it came as no surprise to us that the *opponents on the track* appeared to be *driving realistically* and, at times, *aggressively*. We never witnessed more than six cars racing simultaneously, *but the competition was so fierce* that we were still afforded plenty of opportunities to *witness the vehicle damage model in full effect (light scratches and mud buildup at first, smashed glass and crumpled bodywork later)* and to notice how significant a role environment objects played on occasion. *Every object in DIRT's environments has its own physics,* and if you ever find the time to take in the scenery (perhaps during a slow-motion replay), you'll notice that flags, foliage, and *even exhaust smoke react to simulated wind systems*. But how your vehicle will react to collisions with different objects is more relevant to gameplay. We can report that even small, seemingly innocuous rocks and half-buried tires can prove devastating if you hit them at the wrong speed and in the wrong vehicle. However, flimsier items, such as advertising boards, young trees, and road signs, will generally come off worse if you decide to hit them.
> 
> There's no doubting that DIRT will offer *plenty of realism*, but the game's design--right down to its slick, animated menus--also appears to place an emphasis on accessibility. You'll find that no fewer than *five difficulty settings* are available, and when playing through the lengthy career mode, you'll have the option to change the difficulty level at any time. *The more experienced rally drivers among you* might choose to tinker with *more than 30 separate tuning options* for your car before driving it competitively, *while those of you who are intimidated by such phrases as "gear ratios" and "damper settings"* (noobs ) will have the *option to bypass that process *completely. Your *"rally mentor" will offer advice* as you progress through the game, with Colin McRae reprising his role in the European version and Travis Pastrana providing voice work for the North America version. ...



new Screens
*img127.imageshack.us/img127/5861/93288620070320screen005dz8.th.jpg - *img127.imageshack.us/img127/9676/93288620070320screen003ol7.th.jpg - *img127.imageshack.us/img127/5861/93288620070320screen001pp7.th.jpg

more here CMR DIRT Images @ Gamespot

the Tyres look very unrealistic, & also the contact between car & ground looks unrealistic, like if the car's floating
hope Codies make it look as real as it can be.

i think this game will demand no less than a 7600 series card to play with full gfx. settings at 1024x768


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

It is taking long time to upload the pictures. Stupid sify. Very pathetic speeds.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

hmm was just wondering & i think i maybe WRONG about 7600 series card thing, coz we are talking about CODIES here, they make/choose the BEST Gfx. Engines, so maybe the game may run JUST FINE at full settings in the 2 gen. old 6600GT...

best example for Codie's Gfx. Engine is CMR 05, i enjoy "Real Time Reflection" in that game on my 256MB RAM + Intel GMA900 onboard equipped PC


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Only if we download hardwares


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Yeah I want to download hardware from torrents
But we can STEAL it


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

The game graphics looks like Toca Race Driver 3.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*11 NEW screenshots* added at the *Official CMR : Dirt website*

more new screens 

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/1920/screenshot175589jw4.th.jpg = *img160.imageshack.us/img160/4901/screenshot175586ts7.th.jpg  = *img160.imageshack.us/img160/8098/screenshot175587hf3.th.jpg

for the FIRST TIME in CMR Series we get TWO Working MIRRORS (3rd pic) ,


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Nice. Nowdays most graphics will look like this. So nothing great.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

so which OTHER game has this 


> We never witnessed more than six cars racing simultaneously, *but the competition was so fierce* that we were still afforded plenty of opportunities to *witness the vehicle damage model in full effect (light scratches and mud buildup at first, smashed glass and crumpled bodywork later)* and to notice how significant a role environment objects played on occasion. *Every object in DIRT's environments has its own physics,* and if you ever find the time to take in the scenery (perhaps during a slow-motion replay), you'll notice that flags, foliage, and *even exhaust smoke react to simulated wind systems*.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

_________________________

*OFFICIAL Trailer : Colin McRae DiRT*


*sjl-static15.sjl.youtube.com/vi/Z57gRgg67f0/2.jpg*media.ign.com/thumb/194/1945717/cmr_dirt_20060326_qthighwide_thumb.jpg
Colin McRae DiRT Trailer

(click the pics or link )

to Download the same : iGN PS3

______
Some REALLY DANGEROUS Tracks, - the Hill Climb with a STEEEEEEEP FALL

& that Buggy Race is kinda Really Intense  & HARD To MISS - the SUPERB CRASH, which COMPLETELY DISINTEGRATED the CAR

one more new screenshot:d
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/8448/dirt003xo4.th.jpg


WTF, why dont anyone like CMR series here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> WTF, why dont anyone like CMR series here


matter of taste


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

CMR DiRT Previewed @ iGN ;  dated March 28th 2007





> Luckily, from the moment we fired up the preview build of the game, we were amazed by how slick everything felt. Even the menus have a level of polish we weren't expecting. *As you select the race you want to take part in, options fly around like someone's been watching that bit with the futuristic computer in Minority Report too much*. The impressive menus continue as you're waiting for a track to load. *Rather than a simple loading bar, stats flash up on the screen showing how many miles you've covered, how many times you've travelled on just two wheels and other fascinating, if superfluous, information*. For once we were quite happy for the game to take its time loading up...more



Source::: Colin McRae: DIRT Hands-on
We go hands-on with Codemasters's rally racer for a fresh spin around the track.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Great. Now iam waiting for scene release


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				RFT said:
			
		

> for actual gameplay footage get onto xbox live marketplace as there's a gameplay trailer for download there.
> 
> it's exclusive to marketplace till next week, then we'll put it up here.



the msg from codemasters forum admin

so those who got XBoX360 can take a look now


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> WTF, why dont anyone like CMR series here



I like CMR series  , and i saw thre trailer yesterday. Downloaded it in full glory of HD(1280x720). Here is the link if you want to see every detail. The trailer has bits of gameplay with some prerendered scenes.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

thanks for the link i was trying to get the same HD video, but from codemaster's website, where i forgot my password  

in week's time we'll get an actual in game Video of CMR DiRT


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

New XBOX360 Video Trailer TORRENT (file Size = 15.6MB)

*images.xboxyde.com/gallery/public/5135/1035_0013.jpg

Source:: Codemasters Forum, & XBOX YDE  - Colin McRae: Dirt: Trailer Marketplace (March)

More Download links - XBoX YDE


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^Wow  
When will this game release ?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Here is the gametrailers link for the 2nd Actual Gameplay video. 

The first video was prerendered promotional , second is actual gameplay and i am bit dissapointed with the looks and the dirt cloud simulation , they should have never released the first trailer .


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

yup, the video is not as good as expected. 

if you watch carefully in the video, @45seconds, (just after the above pic), some bushes start appearing out of nowhere  - Draw Distance ,

well the game is just 2 months from release & Codies havent got the job done yet

the cars (edges) also look pixely in close ups, & this video is taken from XBoX360 , i just hope they resolve all this craps a bit sooner .

btw how much is XBoX360 (modded) in black market???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Most of the games who is over hyped tends to do bad in market. I just wish crysis should not reveal any more things. 

S18000RPM going to get X360?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

I just hope this game makes a name for it as a ULTIMATE Rally game(atleast for 2007) & not as an Ultimate cr@p


@Thunder nah, i just wanted to know its price, if by Nov-Dec 07 it gets cheaper, i just might get one for GTA4 & F1 (not on my own, but with cousin bro as 70% financer)


----------



## xbonez (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

compared to games like colin mcrae rally and F1, nfs porsche unleashed seems like arcade racing


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

NFS5's between Arcade & Simulation  .

even CMR is a arcade game when compared to F1C & Richard Burns Rally ( simulation rally game ka BAAP).

CMR05 was more arcady than the CMR04. but still its tough to complete a Stage FLAT-OUT without damaging the car.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> compared to games like colin mcrae rally and F1, nfs porsche unleashed seems like arcade racing



I can feel S18000RPM wrath on you. Better run before it too late 


Psst. :- Did you know S18000RPM is balrog?. If you dont know what is balrog see here :- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balrog.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Psst. :- Did you know S18000RPM is balrog?. If you dont know what is balrog see here :- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balrog.


 i heard you 

why a Balrog


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i heard you
> 
> why a Balrog



I said balrog because of the wrath . Got my point.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

somwaht , man i'm not a LOTR fan , didnt watch that movie fully too


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> somwaht , man i'm not a LOTR fan , didnt watch that movie fully too



You are just like my sister then lool. She did not understand what LOTR storyline. I was looking at the action lool. I did understand story little bit.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*Unofficial Car List for CMR DiRT*

Subaru Impreza WRX STi 06
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX MR
Peugeot 307
Citroen C4

Citroen C2 S1600
Suzuki Swift S1600

Audi Quattro S1 Pikes Peak Hilclimb Car
Toyota Tahoma Pikes Peak
Suzuki Escudo

Nissan Pickup Dakar
Volkswagen Touareg Dakar
Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution
BMW X-Raid Dakar

Audi TT
Lotus Exige
Saab 9-3
Citroen Xsara T16

Toyota (pickup CORR)
Chevrolet (pickup CORR)
Toyota (baggy)
Toyota Supra - ??? (on box car)

Lancia Stratos Concept
Colin McRae R4

Lancia Stratos 70 ???
Toyota Celica GT
Fiat Abarth 128

Skoda Fabia - ???
Subaru Impreza 22B - ???

source


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*www.360monster.com/media/0000000203/screenshots/0000000203-L-0ef0bd3.jpg



more here *www.360monster.com/images/360m_headerlogo.gif


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Is that Colin Mcraee?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

yup CMR DiRT


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

It looks like Gran Turismo. The graphics look great. The only thing is we need powerful graphics card.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

they say that CMR DiRT is better than GT HD, the Spectators react more in CMR when you show them your driving talent


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> they say that CMR DiRT is better than GT HD, the Spectators react more in CMR when you show them your driving talent



Oh nice.

The CMR will win the racing cup . GT HD is a looser now


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

dont get the "other" idea, what i meant was, if you go off-track, out of control, then they start running for their ***


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

CMR always looked good ans still had very less system req's . Lets see what will this game do to a avg gaming comp.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

CMR 2005  Graphics were awesome but not the gameplay.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^why?

maan i still play CMR05, its damn competitive in Challenge series & "Advanced Championship mode" (only cockpit view). 

Race against clock-
they give you a car & you gotta complete the stages in a certain amount of time.

& now in CMR DiRT, we can compete with Computer AI, 6-10 cars at a time , now that wud be more competitive & fun, crashing onto them...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Races were boring yaar in CMR 2005


Have you  played Trackmania United.
I played it and the races are too easy.I completed 41 races within 30 minutes 

Graphics are almost same as previous series.Music is great.
I cannot write big review because i haven't played it much.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

 so you like EASY races

dude if you're a WRC fan then you wont say Rally race is boring.

play the Championship race, you gotta conserve the car, if you damage it, you will pay for it by losing Places in Championship ladder as you'll lose time due to damaged slow car. .

you gotta apply all the tricks to gain time, you gotta maintain *Outside - Inside - Outside* for every turn , if you dont you aint competitive enough.

CMR05 is a lot easy than RBR, the "King of Simulation Rally Games".

Track Mania is complete ARCADE Racer, no comparision between an Fictional Race game & a WRC based Game. 

Do you get to drive Licensed Cars , like Lancia Stratos, Subaru Impreza WRX STi, Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VIII on TM


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> so you like EASY races


I hate long races 



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude if you're a WRC fan then you wont say Rally race is boring.



I think you are right


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

LONG races??? 

maan NO race in CMR05 lasts longer than 5 mins 

infact NFS MW races were longer


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> LONG races???
> 
> maan NO race in CMR05 lasts longer than 5 mins



I didn't know that
I played only CMR 2005 demo


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

did you play X-Pand Rally X-treme demo?

the cars suck, but gfx. of environment is nice


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> did you play X-Pand Rally X-treme demo?
> 
> the cars suck, but gfx. of environment is nice



I played demo only.

Yup the cars in game suck but the environment is nice


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

CMR DiRT

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/1390/10350001oy5.th.jpg

whew atleast one BMW makes it to CMR 

though i would have LOVED to see *BMW M3* (Classic RWD) *smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Cool/cool04.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

s18000rpm: Do u like Midtown Madness ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

no!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

CMR DiRT

New content uploaded to main site!

*www.codemasters.co.uk/dirt/index2.php

a YELLOW *Subaru* Video 

& new user video- (representation) 
*www.gametrailers.com/umwatcher.php?id=56947

MAN, this video rocks, they are showing the interface & all...(the video's streaming).

Interface- SUPERB 

Niiicccccce Cockpit camera


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

holy s**t 

how the hell did i miss my Favorite Driver's Game?

GENTLEMEN, GET READY for *Petter Solberg Rally**www.gamespot.com/pages/profile/show_blog_entry.php?topic_id=m-100-24665137&user=humanclip*www.gamespot.com/pages/profile/show_blog_entry.php?topic_id=m-100-24665137&user=humanclip 

Game Developer "Momentum" have already spent $4 Million , & i hope this game makes it to PC

Read more-
Momentum


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*NEW CMR DiRT Videos** + Preview*

*img.jeuxvideo.fr/photo/00F0000000487421.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^ Cool


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

watch the first video, superb in-car lighting 

the sun light's just , its just...just...oh crap(not lighting), just watch the video & see for your self.

dont forget to watch the *Rallyraid - Montero* video.

man the detailing has been taken to next level , just see the engine shaking (vibrating) in the Montero. just like real life.

& the 6 car race is just awesome  & tough .

===========================
===========================

some useful Tips for CMR05 (will be useful for CMR DiRT too)

*Hard Steer *

As the name suggests, its hard to use, and do. I’ve started to test it today with mediocre to no decent result. It is basically a aid which turns your tires round faster, it doesn’t work IMO.
Using this feature whilst on the power your car says “Eh?” and smacks into a tree. Use it without the power and your car says “Eh?” and crashes into a tree.
When researching hard steer, I found next to no helpful information on this new technique to CMR05 - It isn’t even in the handbook - I think Codemasters thought “oh, we’ve got a free button here” and stuck it in!
Avoid this feature as far as possible. If you want something to help you get round a corner, try a Scandinavian flick featured below!

*Cutting *

Cutting is when you take a tighter line into a corner (or corners, like in a chicane).
If you’re co-drive shouts “cut” then do so, if he shouts “don’t cut” back off!
Another new command for CM5 is “watch this one” - do so, these are the most tricky corners in the game so treat them with a certain amount of respect. *First time I raced the Spain Track with the new command in it I smacked it in 5th gear and ended my race as I took large engine damage*
The basic things to look out for when doing this is:

*Ditches *- large gaps at the side of the road, the best option to get out of them is going into a lower gear and using sheer brute force to get out, look for a dip in the bank (reversing can sometimes be the quickest option) 

*Trees *- Obviously if you have a tree on the inside of a corner its going to be a no go to get through with a cut, not necessary, try looking even further into the corner. There is a couple of examples especially in Spain and Finland which you can squeeze between two or more trees. (In CMR4 there are several examples of cutting through forests in Spain, Finland and Australia)

*Rocks* - rocks are the most difficult to cut with, you have two basic options when you approach them
Hit them
Jump over them
Hitting them I the most common occurrence but in UK especially, it is possible to catch air and clear the lil’ devils!


*The Lost Art of The Jump *



There has been a great debate on which way is the best way to take the haled jump, so here is some options and some techniques and you can choose you’re ideal one. 

*Lay up and land *- as you approach your jump you come off the power totally, this will cause your nose of your car to rise so as you hit the air your car is very level and stable. As you hit the ground you will bounce softly, you have to be rather quick on applying the power again as with out applying the power just as you hit the ground you may loose control and come off the road
*success rating 8/10 *speed rating 6/10 *damage rating 8/10

*Up and at ‘em *- as you approach the take off point (right at the brow of the crest) apply the brake momentarily . This will cause the car to get its nose right down. Once in the air, full throttle so when you hit the ground you can safely steer away 
*success rating 8/10 *speed rating 7/10 *damage rating 7/10

*Full throttle -* as the name suggests this is mainly point the car and let her rip!
*success rating 6/10 *speed rating 10/10 *damage rating ?/10 - depends on jump!

A few points: when your choosing which kind of jump your doing (attacking / defensive) make sure you know what is coming after it e.g.

“6 left into, big jump, straight 50, 5 left” - This is going to be a fast one, with plenty of room after the jump, so I would go for the “full throttle” technique because there’s no need to slow down.

“3 right into crest, narrows, 3 right” - narrows after the jump will mean you’ll have to take care as you don’t know what is coming up after it so personally, id cruise over it with a “lay up and land” so you have time to react to the immediate danger 

“5 left, straight 100, big jump, into 3 right” - you will be hitting this jump in 6th gear and going flat out. Since there is going to be a hard corner straight after it you will need to slow down. Use the “Up and at ‘em” technique, but at the end be sure you don’t go into a 4wheel slide, this happens when you try to break and steer at the same time. To avoid over shooting this one, apply a little power on and off. (this technique is described in detail in the “using the power” section) 

*Using The Power *

You know, its not always the case of nailing the power down and hoping for the best. Sometimes the best approach is applying the power gradually. Next time your on snow or mud try going round a corner half on the power, you’ll find that you will have increased control of you’re car, and you’re exit speeds are a lot higher that normal! - this trick works very well on high grip tarmac, but not too great on abrasive tarmac.

We’ve all had that feeling when we approach a corner and you just know you’re goanna over shoot. The normal thing to do is to pull the breaks on, this just results in you going into a 4wheel slide and going off the road into a well placed tree! Next time you do this, try this. Keep applying the power and turn it off, then on, then off, then on ... Etc… this will cause the wheels to gain grip (and if you’re turning your wheel) 95% of the time, you should be able to drive away from you’re mishaps with out half the amount of time lost, which you could have lost. 

*Braking - They Are There For a Reason *

Every car has them, try using them. Believe it or not, using you’re breaks does actually help stages times.
A long, long, long time ago, I too was one of those people who thought, “hmm, breaks, they only slow you down. I need speed!” - as I crash my little Subaru into a tree. Here are some techniques:

*The Scandinavia Flick:* (my favorite style of cornering)

This is mainly used on snow, but it works on gravel and mud.
When coming to a “3 right” for example. Quickly rock your car by doing a right, left in quick succession, you will notice that the back of the car is now quite loose and wobbly. Shuffle down the gears and apply the breaks a bit at the same time as your right left shuffle and when just entering the corner hit the right button hard and break, then apply the power. The back end of the car should have swung round and you should be away safely 
(note: this techniques sometimes causes you to over shoot corers - practice it!)

*The Double Break: (manual gears only)*

I worked this out my self and lay claim to fame to it. Sorry if someone else does it too!
This is mainly used on hair pins. When entering your hair pin, break heavily so you are kind of skidding (stay in your high gear for just now), then just as you’re reaching your turn in point shuffle down to 2nd gear and hit the hand break at the same time as turning in. as soon as you’ve passed through 90° come off the break and hand break and apply full power. On the exit of the corner you should be going in 2nd gear and accelerating very quickly.

source: codemasters forum


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

s18000rpm: How is Toca Race Driver 3 (full version) ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

around 7GB for minimal install , its somewhat good, i cud'nt play it well, my BMW needs some Engine Overhaul, maybe a engine change  

BMW- my PC.
Engine - m/b


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Do you have GTR 2 ?
Its a nice game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

nope 

right now my BMW has a 2-3 year old engine , i'm getting a new engine, gearbox & drivetrains by May end, so once i assemble them, its gonna be the Gaming - day in day out  (ofcourse after work)


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Which graphic card will u buy ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

most probably 8600/8500, GT version.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

do u need a racing wheel for simulation games?
i got bored of arcade stuff that nfs has started catering.

i loved NSF V though, just enough simulation to keep the game intresting. is there anything similar in the market today?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

for hardcore sims. you need a Steering wheel to get BEST lap times, but a Gamepad would be enough, coz you can give somewhat accurate steering inputs (with its joystick).


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*sjc-static6.sjc.youtube.com/vi/ecZ_9K-Owz8/2.jpg
Colin McRae DIRT - FTO (Hillclimb/USA)


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*sjl-static3.sjl.youtube.com/vi/hmyEhmYe_2o/2.jpg
Colin McRae DIRT - Saab (Rallycross)

nice video, this time lots of camera modes given, 2 cockpit views


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

When will CMR Dirt (PC) release ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

no idea .

they say May-June, but still they've to post the car list, track list ... loooool.

X360 & PC on same day, PS3 version will have later launch.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

s18000rpm: Do u have Midnight Club II ? 
The game graphics are similar to NFSU


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> s18000rpm: Do u have *Midnight Club II* ?
> The game graphics are similar to NFSU


I think the game was not for PC?.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I think the game was not for PC?.



*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/midnightclub2/review.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

ya i hav it , gfx. is much worse than NFS U.

but hey, we had Paris, Tokyo & Los Angeles  with Peds


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

How is *RACE- The Official WTCC* Game ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

dude, dont ask me about new games, coz i've'nt tried any (its like u r teasing me)

waiting for C2D+8600 

btw, its from the same guys who made GTR & GTR2, so obviously its also a kick a$$ game

this game has a little bit more detailing & official FIA WTCC tracks 8)


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude, dont ask me about new games, coz i've'nt tried any (its like u r teasing me)



 Sorry


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

its cool *BMW Bro*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Everyone please free to tease S18000RPM has much you like. .

Btw where is vimal?. He is been missing for two week or should i give a missing complaint to police


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Everyone please free to tease S18000RPM has much you like. .
> 
> Btw where is vimal?. He is been missing for two week or should i give a missing complaint to police



He is in Jaipur currently,will return within 2-3 days


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> He is in Jaipur currently,will return within 2-3 days



I see. I thought he is from the pink city?.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I see. I thought he is from the pink city?.



He lives in Bikaner


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

he's on tour/holiday trip/"staying without internet for week(s)" trip


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Does Anybody have played Evolution GT ?
The game was very bad


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

he he i played it.

too much of stuffs, like driver concentration or whatever they called it, once tailed by a guy, our guy loses car control. looool

but the multiplayer mode(split screen) is good, coz we can smash the car up


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> he he i played it.
> 
> too much of stuffs, like driver concentration or whatever they called it, once tailed by a guy, our guy loses car control. looool
> 
> but the multiplayer mode(split screen) is good, coz we can smash the car up


The game graphics were decent but the gameplay was sh1t .And about the cars,I felt like running big box


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

does anyone else have Colin McRae 05?

really fun in championship mode, varying weather which makes u do lotsa compromise in tyre selection. & your driving habit.

(1 stage has no rain, the other has light rain (sumtimes both hav rain), & if this is not enuf, the stages comprise of varying surface - smooth/abrasive tarmac, light/medium/heavy gravel... ICE/snow  ), more compromise on the way

hav ur friend as the "Co-Driver"  & its darn so much fun.

heavy rain makes it so much difficult to see the road (cock-pit view) that u hav to drive so slow that u realize later that u r doin only 60kmph .

the fun begins when u push the car (& your eyes ) to its limits & fight back to win stages 

my weakness - most of the Gravel Stages, (most difficult -> Greece & Finland,, former is too bumpy (i get headache after finishing just one stage) & the later TOO Narrow)

my strength- Tarmac stages, especially Japan, took me lot of time to "Learn how to attack Hairpins" - 
my style ->*"Fast In - Fast Out - Inbetween lotsa DRIFT"* "


lets do some stage, sector time comparision.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> does anyone else have Colin McRae 05?



No 
But I am thinking to buy it from MTNL


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

ohh. then what are you waiting for, buy it already


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

But CMR Dirt is coming 
How can i buy old CMR 2005 ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

CMR Dirt is a month away & it'll be hard to get one rightaway, lesser stock at launch   get it


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*Official CMR DiRT Car List*

*4WD*
Peugeot 207 R Cup Super 2000
Fiat Grande Punto Super 2000
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX
Subaru Impreza WRX STI spec C
Peugeot 307 WRC Astra Rcg MC06
Citroen C4 Concept Car
Colin McRae R4


*FWD*
Citroen C2 Super 1600
Opel Corsa Super 1600
Renault Clio Super 1600
Suzuki Swift Super 1600

*Classic*
Lancia Delta S4
Peugeot 205 T16
Subaru Impreza WRX-RA STI version II
Toyota Celica GT-FOUR

*RWD*
Fiat 131 Abarth
Lancia Stratos
McRae Motorsport Escort Mk2
New Stratos by Fenomenon
Renault 5 Maxi Turbo


*Rallycross Supercars*
Citroen Xsara 4x4 T16
Saab 9-3 T16

*Rallycross Modified*
Lotus Exige
Audi TT

*Rally raid T1*
BMW X3 CC X-Raid . wud love to go beserk on this 
Dakar Nissan Pickup
Mitsubishi L200 Triton
Mitsubishi Pajero EVO MPR11
Rally Raid UK Desert Warrior
VW Race Touareg

*Rally Raid T4*
Kamaz 4911
MAN TGA

*CORR Super Buggies*
CORR Super Buggy 1 (Schwalbe)
CORR Super Buggy 2 (Hawley)

*CORR Pro 4*
Chevrolet Silverado
Toyota Tundra

*Class 1 Buggy*
Ickler Jimco buggy
McMillin Racing Car

*Hill Climb Unlimited*
Audi quattro S1 Pikes Peak
Mitsubishi FTO
Peugeot 405 T16 Pikes Peak
Suzuki Escudo
Toyota Celica GT Pikes Peak
Toyota Tacoma

*Hill Climb Big Rigs*
Freightliner Century Class S/T
Kenworth T2000


[source : *community.codemasters.com/forum/images/misc/codemasters.gif ]

==========================
==========================

*img.jeuxactu.com/datas/images/jeux/Colin_McRae__DIRT/screenshots/s/1177918103-8.jpg

*DiRT Damage Model Video Feature*


*img.jeuxactu.com/datas/images/jeux/Colin_McRae__DIRT/screenshots/s/1177918103-14.jpg
*DiRT Interview 1*
Chief game designer Ralph Fulton talks about the latest iteration of Codemasters' rally game, including new aspects such as dune buggy


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

What is the system requirement of CMR Dirt ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

not released yet.

but one things for sure, its gonna be a bit higher this time.

just watch the *DiRT Damage Model Video Feature* video,  lot of DETAILs, which might DEMAND a bit powerful system. (maybe 1GB RAM & a dedicated Gfx. card to see those damage).


----------



## shantanu (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

i want to buy some simulation games..  i bought GTR2 , what else to buy.. 

some good games with good gfx


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@s18000rpm: Thanks for telling but don't use *Invisible mode*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@shantanu_webmaster
->RACE WTCC (but almost same as GTR2)
->TDU (arcade, but Gorgeous gfx.)
->CMR Dirt. due release on 22 June.

@ ex. mastermind

i'm doin it for a good reason


----------



## shantanu (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

right now i can buy TDu (whats the full game name) or is it only TDU. 

and i cant control the racing wheel in GTR2


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Test Drive Unlimited 

about GTR2+ steering wheel.

why?

do some tinckering in options menu, like setting dead zone....


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@s18000rpm: Which Simulation Racing game is your favorite ? 
Mine is Track Mania United

In TDU 
Cars/bikes handling is pure cr@p.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

as i havent played (owned) GTR... so i'm left with no choices.

1st- F1C (F1 Challenge)
2nd- CMR05  (obviously)
3rd- Richard Burns Rally (RBR) [wud be my favourite, but really needs a steering wheel ]
4th- F1C with *BMW M3 Challenge**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_twisted.gif mod  (just now exploring it)


btw TMN is a full fledged Arcade racer


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

NFS favorite nahi ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

its not a simulation.

though NFS PU is BEST NFS, but its nowhere near the more intense CMR05 

right no i'm playing CMR05 championship (advanced mode), maaaan all of a sudden it's become really tough.(playin in this mode after loooong time)

i'm not able to finish better than 12th (out of 15 ) in *dry conditions*, but take back 1st place when its rainin  (out of total 6 stages, in 1st 4 stages i manage to climb upto 6th, but in last 2 stages (always rainin [ dunno why]) i take the lead & win the STAGE )

@Shan_CJ 

join the *Club GTR2*, a dedicated forum for GTR2 freaks


----------



## shantanu (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

well buddy!! when i turn the car with steering wheel , its turns around completely.. and i loose control.. actually i get a heart blow when it vibrates  .. i checked the sensitivity too, but no good..

ok buddy!! you still remember shan_CJ


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

then you gotta do some experiments with *dead zones *

does the Steering wheel have some manual ON/OFF switch?

on gamepads, there is, when its OFF, the Analog stick act as a BUTTON, NO minute inputs.

btw what make is you Steering Wheel?


----------



## shantanu (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

i have logitech G25 racing wheel .. its kind a crap...


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i have logitech G25 racing wheel .. its kind a crap...


Can u show your Nvidia 8800GTX Control panel ?
I just wanna see it


----------



## shantanu (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

yeah sure i will , let me reash my home


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yeah sure i will , let me reash my home



Where are you now ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@Shan, dude you've got to be kiddin me.

man G25 is BESt Steering WHEEL out there.

its got clutch, Sequential shifter, paddle shift...

*www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/12599.jpg *www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/11791.jpg *www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/11789.jpg

G25 DETAILS

btw read this -  might be useful. G25 steering range for GTR2?


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



Price - Rs 12300


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

bahout mazaa aata hai yaar.

i just wish i can afford $300 for this .

wwooooooww, downshifting in sequential mode (from 6th gear) wwoooooww *drooling*, vroom vroom vroom vroom . even before we can read that , we'll be in 2nd gear attacking the tight hairpin 

F1C ka to baat hi nahi, all manual shifting with the paddle shifter


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

racing games dont interest me much searching for good horror game.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

-------------
so shan did you try anything on G25? is it workin now.


----------



## chicha (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

I have not read all the posts here, so excuse me if this questions is asked.
I have played almost all the games like NFS upto carbon, and some others.
But i have not come accross any good bike simulations. are they any?
if yes how is the graphics?


----------



## leomax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Any of you using wheels?
I was lookin for one for gtr2,rfactor and for sims in general and availble here..


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				chicha said:
			
		

> I have not read all the posts here, so excuse me if this questions is asked.
> I have played almost all the games like NFS upto carbon, and some others.
> But i have not come accross any good bike simulations. are they any?
> if yes how is the graphics?



Moto GP


----------



## shantanu (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

no buddy @s18000 i am still at work and will try when i reach home " safe house "  hehe..

and thanks for the information.. i think my problem will sort out...
thanks again..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				chicha said:
			
		

> I have not read all the posts here, so excuse me if this questions is asked.
> I have played almost all the games like NFS upto carbon, and some others.
> But i have not come accross any good bike simulations. are they any?
> if yes how is the graphics?



->*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2003/all/boxshots2/921123_55237.jpg
MotoGP 3: Ultimate Racing Technology

(pakka sim. very hard to control, no auto brakes, auto steerin...)

->*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2003/all/boxshots2/932501_74549.jpg
*Super-Bikes: Riding Challenge*

gorgeous gfx. this is what i'd recommend



			
				leomax said:
			
		

> Any of you using wheels?
> I was lookin for one for gtr2,rfactor and for sims in general and availble here..


i dont have a steering wheel

anyways, dont go for local makes, it may create loads of problem with GTR2, like force feed back, locks....

go for branded ones, like Logitech (officially supported).


----------



## leomax (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

well,i have MOMO and formula force wheel in mind.Is there any alternatives?
and any outline about pricing??


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

sorry dude, but i have no idea on pricing.

btw the guys here might help you out - *forum.rscnet.org/images/gtr/logo.gif

[click the pic]


----------



## leomax (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Thanks for the link,
but its an intl forum,dont think itll help much to find indian availability..


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

I am waiting for your nvidia control panel photo shantanu


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				leomax said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link,
> but its an intl forum,dont think itll help much to find indian availability..


 no i meant it for the "choosing" the right steering wheel.

Momo/FF/...

btw any consideration on Logitech G25? 

i want to get one, but its way tooo costly, i can buy 2GB DDR2 800 Corsair RAM with that kinda money (~$300)

@Tech.
about TDU being crap, is it crappier than NFS U, U2, MW & C???

in MW the car just sticks to road as if its glued to it, in U, U2 & Carbon, the car drifts as if its got  METAL wheels 

*sjl-static13.sjl.youtube.com/vi/t2ch1gJGClc/2.jpg
Test Drive Unlimited - Enzo Ferrari Hitchhiker Mission


maan  what level of detail this game's got. 

hope NFS11 can compete with this game.


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @Tech.
> about TDU being crap, is it crappier than NFS U, U2, MW & C???


Bad thing : Handling is crap. It is difficult to handle car/bike in TDU 

Good Thing: Huge & Gorgeous Environment


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

you gotta get used to the TDU's Arcade physics 

i had really bad time in CMR04 , it took me weeks to get used its driving style


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Bad thing : Handling is crap. Itis difficult to handle car/bike in TDU
> 
> Good Thing: Huge & Gorgeous Environment



What is your defination of TDU being crap?. Can you make racing game which is not "Crap"?. From looking at many video the handling of the car and bikes look better than NFS.


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

I had deleted TDU a week ago due to less space *smileyjungle.com/smilies/happy0.gif

TDU requires 7.5 GB space



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> What is your defination of TDU being crap?. Can you make racing game which is not "Crap"?. From looking at many video the handling of the car and bikes look better than NFS.


I didn't say that TDU is crap 
I said only handling is crap and nfs cars' handling is better than TDU


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

what  deleted? 

dude then forget about ToCA Race Driver3 (it needs 7+ GB for a MINIMAL install) 

i wud just love to cruise in that Island , on a Ferrari Enzo & McLaren F1 

not to mention on BMW M3 & BMW M6


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

s18000rpm: Don't use invisible mode *smileyjungle.com/smilies/sad10.gif



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> what  deleted?
> 
> dude then forget about ToCA Race Driver3 (it needs 7+ GB for a MINIMAL install)
> 
> ...



Why all cars,trucks have same sound in Toca Race Driver 3 ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

not all have the same.

maybe it has something to do with BSNL/MTNL's fault to sell you p-rated game

sue BSNL/MTNL


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> I had deleted TDU a week ago due to less space *smileyjungle.com/smilies/happy0.gif
> 
> TDU requires 7.5 GB space
> 
> ...



Oh really. You did not say TDU hmm. Well you pointed at it. Name come car racing which has those really really huge envirnoment?. And yea also you have deleted your post to cover up your lies. Good going liar liar. 

Really NFS cars handling is better?. Woah what am i hearing.


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@s18000rpm: How much is ur HDD capacity ?



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Oh really. You did not say TDU hmm. Well you pointed at it. Name come car racing which has those really really huge envirnoment?. And yea also you have deleted your post to cover up your lies. Good going liar liar.
> 
> Really NFS cars handling is better?. Woah what am i hearing.


Which post i deleted ? 

What am i lying ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

lol guys stop this already.

@Tech -> 80GB 

game partition- 20GB  
only 800MB left


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm: How much is ur HDD capacity ?
> 
> 
> Which post i deleted ?
> ...



How do i suppose to show it when the post is deleted?. The lying is also already proved in S18000 RPM thread :-

@Tech.
about TDU being crap, is it crappier than NFS U, U2, MW & C???

Not stop being a liar and those stupid angry smileys.


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

First play TDU and then post blah blah


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/3885/sighg1tk6.png


nice siggy pic & T-Shirt print to have


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> First play TDU and then post blah blah



Why do you want to divert what i have said. Blah blah read first.


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@s18000rpm: Do u have Nascar SimRacing ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

i hate American race games.

all are based on OVAL tracks, toooooooooooo boring 


if only official FIA WRC got released for PC.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Vimal is back


Did he call you?.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@Tech, i know, spamming him


----------



## shantanu (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

hey i got TDU today.. i will play it on saturday.. when i get back home.. i also got COMPANIES OF HEROES... and SPIDER MAN 3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> [SIZE=+5][highlight]Vimal is back[/highlight][/SIZE]
> He is online


 Loooool I make big news


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hey i got TDU today.. i will play it on saturday.. when i get back home.. i also got *COMPANIES *OF HEROES... and SPIDER MAN 3



Company


----------



## shantanu (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

 hehe yeah company of heroes.. mistyped


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hey i got TDU today.. i will play it on saturday.. when i get back home.. i also got COMPANIES OF HEROES... and SPIDER MAN 3



Spiderman 3 release date is 4 May


----------



## shantanu (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

i am having it dude

i swear... i have it.. i will post screenshots on saturday... i swear by god i have it..

*www.torrentz.com/search?q=spider+man+3 

it is available on torrents,


----------



## Third Eye (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^Hey remove torrent's link


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Loooooool torrent lool,Is it real?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Loooooool torrent lool,Is it real?



Yup. It is released by NoGroup. 

Good boy webmaster. You proved those you have is pirated games haha.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

shan - Join Date: Dec 2006 Posts: *1,662*

why post a torrent link 

you know the rules well, but still ...


----------



## shantanu (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

sorry for that.. i removed  the link.. and it sometimes happens.. but actually i dont have any pirated games.. and we can not download the torrents here.. i just gave an examle.. i bought DVD today .. i willl try to get a camera and post the BOX shots.. of all the games.. well here is the manual of the game.. it requires 6.8 gb for installation

www.thecomputernext.bravehost.com/downloads/manual.pdf


----------



## leomax (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> no i meant it for the "choosing" the right steering wheel.
> 
> Momo/FF/...
> 
> ...


If money was no constrint,i would've bought a ECCI.. 
G25 is double my budget  ,i would take anything near 100-150$..
And should be available here..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*www.gametrailers.com/moses/moviesthumbs/19120-t_colinmdirt_japaneshillside_gp_gt.jpg

Colin McRae: DiRT - Japanese Hillside Gameplay  
(format- MP4 ; 16.2MB)


*www.gametrailers.com/moses/moviesthumbs/19119-t_colinmdirt_japaneshillside_gp_gt_h264.jpg

Colin McRae: DiRT - Japanese Hillside Gameplay
( Format - wmv *HD* ; 83.7MB)


MORE CMR DiRT Videos (in different formats & size)-> *www.gametrailers.com/moses/boxart/4609-dirtbox.jpg@ GameTrailers.com

[click the pic]


----------



## Third Eye (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^ Wow


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/ThumbnailServer2-20070505232514.jpeg
What Is Rally About Hill Climb Dance ...


real life video of Peugeot 405 T16 on Pikes Peak.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*May 7, 2007*

On June 19, rally racers get *DiRT*y. Colin McRae's latest rally game is appropriately titled; DiRT is one of the filthiest racing games ever made....

And we mean that in a good way.

Every power slide kicks up copious dirt; each scrape against a railing shreds off paint and even loosens doors; fender-benders literally bend fenders. All of it happens in real-time and has an effect on your car's performance.8)

Each rally car has eight areas that can sustain damage during a race. At the start of a rally, your engine, gearbox, bodywork, exhaust, driveshaft, suspension, cooling system and wheels are set at 100%. That won't last, even if you're a near-perfect driver. Rally's offroad locales are going to put some strain on your car. Friction and heat will wear down your wheels regardless of how perfect your lines and even a slight jump or drop from a hill will weaken your suspension. Once you start slamming into barriers (or rocks, or port-a-potties) the damage to your rally car mounts quickly.

Aside from looking great, crashes and damage have an effect on your car's performance. If your shocks go, you will notice. When your rear bumper is dragging on the ground, you'll hear it and feel it. DiRT gets damage right. *Those with little skill may find it aggravating, as they will probably break their car before finishing most rally events.* But that's just part of the learning process.


Watch the new CRASH videos @ XBoX360 - iGN

*media.ign.com/thumb/198/1983334/dirt-20070507044743514_thumb.jpg - *media.ign.com/thumb/198/1983330/dirt-20070507044738764_thumb.jpg - *media.ign.com/thumb/198/1983336/dirt-20070507044745967_thumb.jpg

===================

*CMR DiRT PC Specs.* 

from Codemasters Forum "Admin".

These aren't final, but here's a couple of things the studio sent over to me this morning...

*"minimum"*: 2.8GHz hyperthreaded, 1GB RAM, Geforce 6800

won't look as good as the screenshots, but the game will look 'okay' and play well. may be possible to go below this, but things will have to be turned right down.

*"unofficial recommended"*: Dual Core 2.4GHz, 2GB RAM, Geforce 8800GTX
should run at least as well as the 360 version.

these aren't definite figures, and may yet change. the key thing, really will be the demo.
__________________

source: codemasters forum

:roll:


----------



## Darthvader (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

damn no ps 1 support gotta upgrade/....


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *"minimum"*: 2.8GHz hyperthreaded, 1GB RAM, Geforce 6800



This is high


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

this is not the official note, that forum has some noobs & Console fanboys.

when Demo arrives, evrything will be clear.


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> this is not the official note, that forum has some noobs & Console fanboys.
> 
> when Demo arrives, evrything will be clear.



Any news of demo ?  

When it will come ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

nope

btw do you watch Initial D ???


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> nope
> 
> btw do you watch Initial D ???



Nope


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

hmm, you like drifting. dont you?

this car "AE86 Trueno" in NFS Carbon is inspired from that cartoon, technical cartoon .

*img.youtube.com/vi/tCWPQgbewoY/2.jpg 
NFSC Drift Gold Valley ⅡAE86

background song is hilarious


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^ Lol @ Japanese song


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Just installed Test Drive Unlimited 
---------

Oh Test Drive isnt simulation....so what would be its Genre..??


----------



## rajasekharan (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

playing test drive since 3 days....., it ROCKS man.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

TDU = arcade racer 

but engine sound is excellent & not to mention the cockpit views


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Yep the cockpit view is great


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

you know even CMR DiRT has some great cockpit view (two), but i think the "looking around" (inside cockpit) will not be there (well who needs it in a Rally game)


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Why do NFS games(Underground to Carbon) don't have cockpit view?
In early NFS games,cockit was present


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

dunno.

NFS 6 HP2 was the last one to have cockpit-camera. right? or was it NFS PU?

btw take a look here *56 car mods* for NFS MW @ 
*nfscars.net/images/logos/nfscars-logo.gif

& loads more here

NFS-Mania.com

*www.nfs-mania.com/downloads/mostwanted/voitures/mclaren/nfs-mania_mclaren_f1_lm.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^Thanks dude

Great mods for NFSMW


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

The Steven Spielberg's "Minority Report" inspired CMR DiRT Menu 

*media.ign.com/thumb/198/1983331/dirt-20070507044739998_thumb.jpg

*media.ign.com/thumb/198/1983345/dirt-20070507044750389_thumb.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Oh Test Drive isnt simulation....so what would be its Genre..??



Street Racing


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

@s18000rpm Those menu's really look like those of Minority Report.

OK lots of people ask for best racing game... value for money game...

But which is the value for Bandwidth Game...
I mean which game is smallest (In GBs or MBs ) but still has one of the best game-play in racing...

Anyone seen "Smart Fortwo" Car. Its very cool and compact looking. I would like to see it in a future game.
See it yourself here
*www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Features/articleId=117630


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



> OK lots of people ask for best racing game... value for money game...
> 
> But which is the value for Bandwidth Game...
> I mean which game is smallest (In GBs or MBs ) but still has one of the best game-play in racing...



Midtown Madness 



> Anyone seen "Smart Fortwo" Car. Its very cool and compact looking. I would like to see it in a future game.
> See it yourself here
> *www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Features/articleId=117630



The Car is cool


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Test Drive Unlimited 2 is coming next year with dynamic lighting, Larger than TDU map and many more .


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

[size=+3]Test Drive Unlimited 2 Rumor[/size]

In development for PC and Xbox 360



> *According to GRY-OnLine, a sequel to Test Drive Unlimited is being developed for PC and Xbox 360 and is scheduled to be released in March 2008. Test Drive Unlimited 2 will feature licensed vehicles from the most famous Italian car company’s like: Ferrari, Maserati, Bugatti, Pagani, Saleen, McLaren and many more. The sequel will also introduce off-road cars (two and four wheels), SUVs, 4WD, enduro bikes and buggies (Lamborghini LM005, Mercedes GL, Audi Q7, Hummer, Range Rover, VW Touareg and many more). Players will be able to drive in a 1500 km2 area with streets, highways, off-road tracks. There will be over 2400 km different roads (mud, sand, rock and asphalt), dynamic weather (rain, fog and storms), night and day cycles, and several online modes.*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> [SIZE=+3]Test Drive Unlimited 2 Rumor[/SIZE]
> 
> In development for PC and Xbox 360
> ​


Yea that one. I was searching for the link. I hope Atari will announce it soon.

I find Atari Games cheaper nowdays.

1. Act of War : Direct Action cost around 500rs.
2. Act of War : High Treason Cost around 500rs.
3. Indigo Prophency cost around 700rs.

All this all original games.

I hope TDU will cost around 500rs.


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

TDU Rs. 999.00


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

999???

I thought it would be around 1299.


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> 999???
> 
> I thought it would be around 1299.



TDU's cost is Rs 999 not Rs 1299


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^^ Ok Misunderstanding here.
I was talking about the future price of TDU2.
Sorry for that...


----------



## rajasekharan (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

hey, can i find some more bikes in TDU, is there any MOD for it????, the bikes are awesome to ride...., please give the site from which i can download the MOD also.

by the way thanks for 18000rpm to bring to notice that there are none at this moment ,still....


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*www.codemasters.com/dirt*

[Warning- 56k net users - dont try, too much of flash]

Official homepage of CMR DiRT ready 8)

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/untitled-20070511230054.jpg==*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/1-20070511230054.jpg


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^^ EEEee.. Heavy website...
Still very good. Did they realeased the game's minimum system requirements?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^nope
----------------

BMW M6 in NFS MW  

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/nfsmw021_NFS.jpg=*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/nfsmw023_NFS.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

[size=+4]Cars for Midtown Madness 2 

Here


[/SIZE]


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^^ WOW really cool cars. Thansk. Playing Lumborgini right now.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

details anyone 

CMR Dirt

*www.cynamite.de/imgserver/bdb/32100/32158/Detail.jpg

*www.cynamite.de/imgserver/bdb/32100/32168/Detail.jpg

*www.cynamite.de/imgserver/bdb/32100/32176/Detail.jpg

More @ Cynamite.de


----------



## Third Eye (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

The game supports HDR


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^if that was a question , then YES, its evident that CMR DiRT has/uses HDR.


----------



## Third Eye (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^if that was a question , then YES, its evident that CMR DiRT has HDR


I was not asking question.
I was just telling


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

This is amazing.. What a cool grAPHICS....
Looking 98% real....

I guess I have to upgrade very soon then expected....


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

i don't think my 7300GT can handle this kinda graphics.
but guys, i am deciding to buy xbox360 controller for PC. would it be good enough?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

surely a 7300GT can handle this game & gfx. detail BUT at LOWER resolution.

instead of X360 controller, get a good "Steering Wheel" & for controller get the cheap ones, easy to replace (just 250 buks)


----------



## Darthvader (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Man, Yesterday I tried Toca 3
its too sensitive to play with keyboard
Hey s1800 : is there any way to tone down the simulation settings to play with akeyboard


----------



## Dipen01 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^^^
@darth:-

howz the gameplay ? how would u rate it compared to Test Drive ?


----------



## rajasekharan (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

yeah.....me too wanna know that.


how is it compared to TDU????


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				Darthvader said:
			
		

> Man, Yesterday I tried Toca 3
> its too sensitive to play with keyboard
> Hey s1800 : is there any way to tone down the simulation settings to play with akeyboard


 dude, call me s18 (you slow me terribly down  s1800  )

i dunno bro, there must be the "sensivity" setting in "controls" option.

=========================

*SEGA Rally Revo*

*media.ign.com/thumb/193/1932543/sega-rally-revo-20070313083313120_thumb.jpg = *media.ign.com/thumb/196/1963773/sega-rally-revo-20070417102511458_thumb.jpg = *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/sega-rally-revo-20070117114846810.jpg


More pics



> The first stage we were shown was a lush tropical setting with mountains and waterfalls in the distance. A shanty town marked the starting line, where a blue rally car sat. We were told that the design team has put in a specific paint shader to show off various hues and color gradients in the vehicle, as well as reflect the environment in the glossy exterior of the car. However, the finer details didn't stop there, as the attention to detail extended down to individual tire treads, and finer motion of brakes and brake calipers. Since the car was in pristine condition at the start, it had to get a little muddy. After taking it down the track from the harder packed earth into muddier terrain and water, we picked up on the caked on grime that layered the sides and front of the machine.
> 
> What's more, the track had been degraded realistically based on how the car had been driven, and would retain this level of deformation persistently throughout a race, forcing players and computerized opponents to adjust their strategies on lines to take through the various hazards. Part of this is due to a new degradable polygon mesh format that literally has a tire cutting into and shearing aspects of the track away as it passes. What's especially cool, as we were shown from a different camera angle, is that your car's tires and suspension will respond to this new track, riding higher and lower as it passes over and through grooves on the track. You can also hear the engine working much harder as it tries to propel the car through some of these thicker rutted mud sections.


...more

PC version also confirmed


----------



## Third Eye (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Change the thread title dude


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

CMR DiRT
*What setup options are available?*

Camber (front / rear). 
Toe (front / rear) 
Suspension stiffness (front / rear), 
Ride height (overall) 
Bump Damping strength (front / rear), 
Rebound damping strength (front / rear)
Fast Bump strength
Fast Bump activation
Final Drive ratio
Individual gear ratios
Brake Bias
Brake Disc size
Brake Pad hardness
Central Diff Torque Split
Limited-Slip Diff acceleration locking (front / rear)
Limited-Slip Diff deceleration locking (front / rear)
Downforce
Anti-Roll Bars (front / rear)
*NO Tyre Selection* 

some "Dumbass at play" have worked on CMR DiRT
Pathetic, 

loooool
Camber (front / rear), Toe (front / rear) - what the hell is the use of these setting  when there's no change in Tyre? (Gravel/Abrasive Tarmac/Smooth Tarmac.....)  

& they (codies) say this game is targeted at "MASS" LOOOOOOL, how many ppl know what the heck is "Limited-Slip Diff acceleration locking", Camber , Toe in.... LMAO.

for me ->this game's now officially out of "Legal Purchase" 

*community.codemasters.com/forum/images/misc/codemasters.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

I hope that dampens up the 'hype' a bit


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

but still it has the most gorgeous gfx. (competitor to PS3's MotorStorm) 

==========================================

New CMR DiRT screenies

*www.gamesradar.com/us//images/mb//GamesRadar/us/Games/C/Colin%20McRae%20Dirt/Bulk%20Viewers/360_PC_PS3/2007-05-14/GAM186.pre_dirt.gen_6--screenshot_viewer_medium.jpg

*www.gamesradar.com/us//images/mb//GamesRadar/us/Games/C/Colin%20McRae%20Dirt/Bulk%20Viewers/360_PC_PS3/2007-05-14/GAM186.pre_dirt.gen_5--screenshot_viewer_medium.jpg

*www.gamesradar.com/us//images/mb//GamesRadar/us/Games/C/Colin%20McRae%20Dirt/Bulk%20Viewers/360_PC_PS3/2007-05-14/GAM186.pre_dirt.b1_3--screenshot_viewer_medium.jpg

*www.gamesradar.com/us//images/mb//GamesRadar/us/Games/C/Colin%20McRae%20Dirt/Bulk%20Viewers/360_PC_PS3/2007-05-14/GAM186.pre_dirt.gen_3--screenshot_viewer_medium.jpg

More at 
*www.gamesradar.com/us/images/games_head.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

Well I must admit,the graphics are um.good


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

WTF I only commented on GFX.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^ what happened here ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^ what happened here ?



He has just gone screw loose or someone must have deleted that piece.


----------



## Third Eye (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^ what happened here ?



He is saying to me


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

i thought so


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> He has just gone screw loose or someone must have deleted that piece.


Oh yeah,do you know if someone makes 2 consicutive posts they MERGE.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

*media.ign.com/thumb/199/1992915/dirt-20070516032118878_thumb.jpg = *media.ign.com/thumb/199/1992924/dirt-20070516032131190_thumb.jpg == *media.ign.com/thumb/199/1992923/dirt-20070516032129753_thumb.jpg

...more


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

^ Wow man


----------



## s18000rpm (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Simulation Racing Games Discussion*

...more 

*media.ign.com/thumb/199/1995519/cmcdirt_crash_20070517_qthighwide_thumb.jpg

*MORE* CRASH, menu, truck crash... videos
============================================================

Track IR

read it to find out what is it.

this device allows camera movement corresponding to your head movement.

useful not only in Racing games, but in Flight Simulation & FPS games.8)


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

I am waiting for this game demo


----------



## s18000rpm (May 20, 2007)

*media.ign.com/thumb/199/1993326/dirt2_051607_qthighwide_thumb.jpg
[right click the pic, select -> "*save target as*" ->to download the video]

Swank MENU 8)

just 5MB .wmv file, nice menu8)


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

^Link not working


----------



## s18000rpm (May 20, 2007)

post edited


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Wow cool video

I will definitely buy this from MTNL


----------



## s18000rpm (May 22, 2007)

*www.msxbox-world.com/screenshots360/ss/215/screenshot_1590933291_1179836027.jpg - *www.msxbox-world.com/files360/screenshots/thumbnailer.php?image=*www.msxbox-world.com/screenshots360/ss/215/screenshot_52533216_1179835974.jpg

More pic - *www.msxbox-world.com/xbox360/screenshots/screenshots/215/Colin-McRae-DIRT.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2007)

Since s180rpm is Gone......,I will give the demo.
only 853 mb


----------



## Third Eye (May 26, 2007)

Downloaded the demo

I am getting 10-12 fps in 800X600 resolution with medium settings 

The first two maps of this game are very heavy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2007)

Go get a 8800GTX


----------



## Third Eye (May 26, 2007)

Paise nahi hai 

s18000rpm is back arnav_mehrotra


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2007)

^^Yeah just pmd him


----------



## Darthvader (May 27, 2007)

Man the demo is really way below expectations 
Gameplay is not very good.
Too much bloom


----------



## s18000rpm (May 30, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn8ihQbWi0c

funny BUG

see the cloud move with the car


----------



## Third Eye (May 30, 2007)

^Not so funny


----------



## s18000rpm (May 30, 2007)

its funny coz this game's in development since 2004

& still is got such bugs, in some PC configs, when you engage "Handbrake" all WHEELS LOCK UP"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2007)

So the game is buggy too


----------



## s18000rpm (May 30, 2007)

demo is, hopefully will be dealt with in Final/retail version


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2007)

can i run toca race driver 3 on grforce4 mx 4000 GPU????


----------



## s18000rpm (May 31, 2007)

> Hi,
> just found out that you can drive every car on every track, the only thing you have to do is copying the content of the track-folder you want to play to the track-folder of the track with the car you want to use.
> 
> E.g. copy the contents of
> ...


ensoi

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/dirtfg3.jpg



source


----------



## Third Eye (May 31, 2007)

Thanks s18000rpm 



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> can i run toca race driver 3 on grforce4 mx 4000 GPU????



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8996


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2007)

DirtTweaker is a simple mechanics file modifier for the 
DiRT vehicle mechanics definition files, and wil work on 
both the full version of the PC game and the PC demo.

The source code is provided if anyone would like to make 
further modifications. As provided, it only affects the
braking assitance.

DirtTweaker is designed to attempt to backup your original 
data so that un-modified data can be recreated (e.g. for 
online/lan play)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2007)

DiRT™ PATCH 1.1

FIXES
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PATCH 1.1:

* Fixed a bug where entering the options menu inside the game with no active sound card present would cause the game to crash.

* The game will now display an error message and prompt the user to quit the game when graphics settings are set beyond their hardware capabilities.

* Fixed an issue where on rare occasions vehicle's bonnets/wings would be invisible on entering a race.

* Corrected the minor miss spelling of Portuguese in the game.

* Fixed a bug that caused the game to crash when regaining focus from another application, or the desktop.

* The sound mixer now defaults to SOFTWARE, for improved game performance. D3D and OPENAL are still available, for higher quality.

* Increased maximum Head-cam movement speed by 50%

* 5 axes mode support for Thrustmaster "RGT Force Feedback Pro" wheel

* Fixed a bug where Force Feed Back on controllers would stop working after the user returned focus to the game.

* Fixed a rare bug where it was possible to drive your vehicle before the start lights had gone green.

* Ultra graphic settings modified slightly to be usable with hardware of today.

* Improvements in performance of both internal audio, and external OpenAL drivers


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 19, 2007)

somebody help me plz. It's Lancia Stratos and there are two stages w/ rain.
To win i have to clock less than 4:44(nearest competitor time).
The car/I corner(s) badly. It slides out of the turn and loses control. 

Can u suggest some tunning pointers currently they r:
Ride Height: 1/5
Springs:      5/5
Tires:         Abrasive Tarmac OR Wet (1st keeps the car handling sane)
AntiRollBar:  5/5
Brakes:    2/5
Steering:  2/5
Gearbox:  2/5

Race Info
Stage 1: Niederlauterbach / Stage 2:Osterwaal 
Weather: Rain . Surface: Worn Tarmac


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2007)

FINALLY a CMR05 guy.

which stage buddy?, which event?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 19, 2007)

can't remember


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2007)

ok is it England stage?

if its Rain Stage, then use Wet Tarmac tyre. (only option).

keep the *ride height* at default.
Ride Height: 3/5
Springs: 3/5 (harder spring- less traction on gravel surface, so keep it default)
AntiRollBar: 4/5
Brakes: 2/5
Steering: 2/5 (for quicker response, decrease)
Gearbox: 3/5 (low ratio g.box for uphills & tight stages)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 19, 2007)

srry this is the correct info --- It's Germany.
Stage 1: Niederlauterbach / Stage 2:Osterwaal 
Weather: Rain . Surface: Worn Tarmac


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone playing CMR Dirt?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *img260.imageshack.us/img260/5302/343ms6.gif
> srry this is the correct info --- It's Germany.
> Stage 1: Niederlauterbach / Stage 2:Osterwaal
> Weather: Rain . Surface: Worn Tarmac


 No other option but Wet Tarmac Tyre.
Ride height = 2/5
Spring Stiffness= 4(or 5)/5 (check which one is more suitable for u)
AntiRollBar: 5/5
Brakes: 2/5
Steering: 2/5
Gearbox: 3/5.

=========
to take a corner in this car, select *Semi-Auto* Gearbox.

now when you r approaching a corner, slow down  at last moment(downshift+brake = effective), now if you are running wide in the corner, just DownShift & throttle out.

when you downshift, the car gets that "extra traction" which it lacks in higher gear & you can get out of that corner safely.

just one advice- SAVE the TYRES.

dont Slide/drift much in first stage(1 of 2).

the rear tyre give away very soon, coz they get huge Torque & power.

=============================================

*NFS Most Wanted Mods*

for *Buggati Veyron* Fans, if you have NFS MW game, then download this car mod

*nfscars.net/storage/game/1/7/downloads/car/images/thumb/1158165653.jpg

Bugatti Veyron 16.4 2004


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 20, 2007)

got it over finally
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/161/untit1zp5.gif
It was tough enough to deal with racing this car. Slowing down helped the most.
I wish that unlocked car could have been there for this cup. 
Thanks for the pointers
Then again, how do change to semi-auto gearbox when in a tournament?Dosent one have to withdraw and start all over again??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Then again, how do change to semi-auto gearbox when in a tournament?Dosent one have to withdraw and start all over again??




forgot that


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 20, 2007)

See the CMR Dirt review by gamespot

*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/cmr07/review.html?sid=6172751&tag=gumballs;title;2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

8.3 Lol


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought they will give 7.0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey just bought F1 06(mod of 99-02 my fav game of all time) and now everything except the racing works my pc restarts when i race could anyone suggest a good under 100mb mod so that i get atleast the latest driver and team line-up in 99-02 and some tracks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2007)

*www.bhmotorsports.com/images/gamepics/bhms_f1c_icon_04.gif
F1 Challenge 1999-2002 Mods

dont try the BMW M3 Challenge, its a MultiPlayer (online) only.

============

F1 Files


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 25, 2007)

Track Mod for *GTR2* - *Nurburgring Nordschleife (Germany)* 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/screen6684.jpg = *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/screen6685.jpg


*Raceking Nordschleife** 102.12 MB*

*www.nogripracing.com/forum/images/smilies/drive.gif


UPDATE - Faster FPS fix for Racekings Nordschleife15.67 MB

=============
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/oldn_LOD.jpg

Man!!! this track mod is AWESOME

i cud do only 6 laps there & it took *1+ HOUR* , & my best lap time is 10mins. 8 seconds  (without setup), the flatout section is just awesome, 270KMPh (my best) FLATOUT for 40+seconds.

actually i didnt know where to turn (to enter longer part of track) & was lapping the smaller section 3 times


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/narain_in_gtr2.JPG

*Narain Karthikeyan* in GTR2 8) (2004 Season)

he started from 12th & finished 12th (1min. 20 seconds behind my *BMW M3 GTR*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 29, 2007)

easy way to setup a GamePad for Racing games.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/GAMEPAD_CONFIG.JPG
(ex. taken NFS Most Wanted + Carbon & GTR2)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 5, 2007)

what do these symbols mean? cmr05,japan.
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/8465/japan3lv2.th.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 5, 2007)

^thats just somekind of road sign (like slow down, or tight turn...)

like  this art on Nurburgring track -> 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/screen6685.jpg


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 5, 2007)

isnt that german track the "most dangerous"?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 5, 2007)

^Yup. 

its GTR2 highly detailed track mod (Raceking Nordschleife)


take a look at the F1 (section) Track in Nurburgring.
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/oldn_LOD-20070705030758.jpg

===================
My new BMW in Most Wanted

BMW 760Li

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/bmw_760i.JPG

===================
NFS Pro Street Mazda (vinyl)
*nfscars.net/storage/game/1/7/downloads/car/images/thumb/1160462593.jpg


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 10, 2007)

Is CMR Dirt worth spending resources on?


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 11, 2007)

any TDU mods available ??????, please


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 11, 2007)

need system req for gtr2....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 11, 2007)

GTR2 System requirements:
	1.8 GHz CPU, * 1024 MB RAM*, 64 MB video card RAM, DirectX 8.1, 1700 MB available hard disk space, Windows 2000, XP


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 12, 2007)

eeks..... got to buy 1gb RAM this vacation......
missing a lot of gud games......


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2007)

Test Drive Unlimited v1.66A Patch

This patch includes two new cars: the *Audi RS4 and Nissan Skyline R34.*

& The patch features a number of improvements and addresses a number of important issues, including cheat prevention, as follows:

* Anti Cheat measures implemented throughout the game
* Fully reworked save system. Profiles can not be corrupted anymore (note: players will not be able to load a corrupted savegame.)
* Fixed crashes and improved stability everywhere in the game
* Fixed bug when a 'New game' is created with an online profile (remanent information)
* Improved online code (better management of lobbies, optimization of freeride sessions, “isolate” feature of the free ride improved)
* Fixed various bugs in drive in (linked with scores and cars)
* Fixed traffic cars flying around
* Fixed bug on multi-threading code
* Fixed some crackering/stuttering sound issues
* Fixed bugs in photo mode
* Fixed some corruption on car graphics
* Improved volume balance and bass power


[alternate download link]


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 25, 2007)

well, just two cars...., dont these guys make mods for the game?????

by the way , thanks for the info...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 30, 2007)

now i hold the *FASTEST LAP* @ Indianapolis Motor Speedway track 

time: *1.25.638*

car: Ferrari 550 Maranello



*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/GRAB_046.JPG

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gtr2.JPG

@ www.NoGripRacing.com

1st-> s18000rpm	Ferrari 550 Maranello	*01:25.638*
2nd-> sombraescarlate	Lamborghini Murcielago R-GT	*01:26.138*


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 1, 2007)

grr.....DIRT didnt work on my comp
...requires strictly shader 3 support......


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 2, 2007)

^ Welcome to the world of shitty ports. This is the era of companies harrasing PC gamers, they make sh1tty 360 games and then make even more sh1ttier ports for the PC gamers . Only few coompanies are left who really care abt PC gaming.


*kotaku.com/gaming/what-a-relief-ma...les-retarding-pc-graphics-progress-284021.php


----------



## xbonez (Aug 2, 2007)

hey, anybody wanna post times of Colin McRae 2005 so we can compete??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2007)

CMR05 runs damn slow on my new system

i'll try to get it working, i'll update on it by monday


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 2, 2007)

^Whats ur new system specs?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2007)

same old P4 3.06, new intel 965wh (GMA X3000) , 512*2 Corsair DDR2 RAM & same old 80GB HDD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> new intel 965wh (*GMA X3000*)


 looooool no wonder cmr is slow on your computer


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 3, 2007)

get a good GPU s18, u (and me) really need it badly...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> hey, anybody wanna post times of Colin McRae 2005 so we can compete??


 

BRING IT ON 

CMR05 works like a charm on beta drivers


----------



## xbonez (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ u post ur time on any track / any car. i'll see how i fare


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

*Spain*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-16-52-25.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-16-55-95.jpg

*U.K*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-16-58-42.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-00-64.jpg

*Greece*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-03-04.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-06-14.jpg

*USA*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-08-01.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-14-39.jpg

*Japan*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-16-34.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-18-06.jpg

*Sweden* [i hate Ice/Snow ]
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-19-78.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-22-39.jpg

*Australia*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-24-01.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-25-46.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

*Finland*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-27-39.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-28-84.jpg

*Germany*
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-35-04.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/CMR5_2007-08-16_01-17-36-54.jpg


----------



## xbonez (Aug 16, 2007)

just started. as of now, only beaten UK stage 01

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/uk01.JPG


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

use car setup.

with right car setup, the time improves.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 16, 2007)

i play chellenge and then select stage. i don't get any option for car setup. where is it supposed to be?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

after you select "Challenge", in the Challenge menu, goto "Options", here you can select "Setup -On/Off", Damage level...


btw if you're free now, can you come on hamachi @10:30, i wanna try the LAN play in CMR05, never tried before


----------



## xbonez (Aug 16, 2007)

coming  online


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

me & xbonez played CMR05 over LAN (thru hamachi), was fun.

anyone who wants to play CMR05, tell the timings when you can play it.

------------------------


CMR05 runs without any FPS issues *ONLY in RAINY Stages*, now how weird is that? LOL, asaik games become slow when Rain effect is there, but GMA X3000 says otherwise  LOL

tried runnin it at lowest setting, but still FPS issue is there in dry stages, maybe the SUN (light) causes the FPS issue.

it runs smooth in dim lit stages (afternoon settings) too, yesterday i raced in Finland stages with rain & thought that this v14b of beta driver solved CMR  problem.

anyways lets race again after 9:30pm


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 19, 2007)

Is Impreza only crdible car for this game?
What about the SUVs?
Lancer.?
Cult Cars?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2007)

nope, but Impreza is a legend jus like the Lan Evo VI , Audi Quattro & the Lancia Stratos.

the fastest car is Citreon. in 4x4.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 19, 2007)

Stratos is difficult to control...
I try audi. thx


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 19, 2007)

I would be happy if someone discusses about Colin Mcrae Dirt.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2007)

^its a killer game.


gfx. card & CPU Killer that is.

wud hav loved it if it had the old CMR05 type handling & a LOT LESS min. system requirements

btw why do these Codies & EA guys make unmoddable games

it gets a bit boring after playing all stages/tracks in all cars. to top it all codies have put a lot less Stages in DiRT wen compared with CMR05.

atleast take example from other games, like SimBin's GTR2, GTL, RACE: WTCC... in which we add the TRACK , Car... mods.

as of now i've installed *18* Addon tracks in GTR2. so it (gtr2) doesnt get boring, as we can keep adding our favourite tracks...& keep playing.
======================================================

edit




*NFS Carbon for Mac available* 
As we already  reported Electronic Arts is porting some games with the help of the CiderEngine to the Mac. Since this week you're able to buy Need for Speed Carbon in the Apple Store, but only US and Canada.

You need at least these system requirements:
Mac OS X v10.4.9 or later
1.83GHz or faster Intel Core Duo processor
1GB RAM
6GB free hard-disk space
Video card: ATI X1600 series or later; NVIDIA GeForce 7300 or later
DVD-ROM drive

It's not known, if Need for Speed Carbon for Mac will be published also outside Canada and US.
*www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#4048


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/vlc_4.jpg


My McLaren F1

in GTR2


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/vlc_4.jpg
> 
> 
> My McLaren F1
> ...



hey can u help me how to keep the cars in control everytime i play this game i lose control and my car goes out of track i GTR2.............and can we customize cars in GTR2...............plz help me........


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2007)

well if you are using KeyBoard then play in "*Novice*" mode with all "*Assists ON*".
Turn ON (if its not) steering assist, ABS, brakings, traction control...

goto the "*Driving School*", trust me, you'll learn a lot about acceleration/brake points... there.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 23, 2007)

thanxs s18000rpm....btw i forgot to mention tht i use gamepad dual for this game and its better than keyboard and wht bout customization


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2007)

oops sorry forgot to mention about Customization.


NO. no visual customization.

The ONLY customization allowed is the chassis setup. though there are loads of skin mods available.

check here *www.nogripracing.com/files.php?maincat=6


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 16, 2007)

*Rally champion Colin McRae dies with son in helicopter crash*

THE former rally driving champion Colin McRae was killed and his five year-old son feared dead in a helicopter crash yesterday afternoon. The aircraft came down in Jerviswood, Lanarkshire, half a mile from the family's home and burst into flames just after 4pm.

Jean-Eric Freudiger, McRae's agent, said the 39-year-old driver had been piloting the helicopter himself. Also on board were believed to be his son Johnny, another adult - said by locals to be a school friend of McRae - and another child. McRae's wife Alison and their daughter Hollie, 9, were not on board, friends said.

Strathclyde police said in a statement: "Four people were onboard the helicopter," adding "The bodies were found within the helicopter which is owned by Mr Colin McRae of Jerviswood House, Lanark. It is believed he was onboard the helicopter."

McRae became Britain's first World Rally champion in 1995. He was one of the country's most successful sportsmen, achieving 25 wins in World Rally events and 42 podium places. He was a flamboyant driver, inspiring one the world's best-selling computer rally games.

The helicopter came down within half a mile of McRae's 16th-century home, which has an adjacent helipad. The weather had been overcast, with southwesterly winds gusting to 30 knots and good visibility.

"It's so ironic that he should die in a helicopter crash when he had competed and had brushed with death so many times as a rally driver."

*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/spo...cle2461339.ece


By God, CMR was the best racing game I ever played. It was made possible due to this man..
My Tributes.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *Rally champion Colin McRae dies with son in helicopter crash*
> 
> THE former rally driving champion Colin McRae was killed and his five year-old son feared dead in a helicopter crash yesterday afternoon. The aircraft came down in Jerviswood, Lanarkshire, half a mile from the family's home and burst into flames just after 4pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 19, 2007)

RIP Colin McRae

----

codeM (CodeMasters) ruined one of the best Rally titles 

going from Rally to some punk American off-roading & also excluding Nicky (co-driver).

I hope the next Rally title from CodeM has the Quality to be the BEST CMR ever  thus paying tribute to CMr


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2007)

anybody wants to challenge in cmr3.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2007)

*BMW's Official 2008 M3 Game* [freeware]

download from here...

www.m3-challenge.com

& same as a mod for GTR2, available here- BMW M3 challenge @ nogripracing.com


The authentic racing feel of the “BMW M3 Challenge” is based on the international game success “GT Legends” (GTR2's old bro) award-winning technology, which was customized to duplicate this year’s M3 model in collaboration with the BMW engineers. The car’s performance, sound effects, visuals and the detailed reproduction of one of the most demanding racetracks in Europe, the Nürburgring, provide a thrilling, realistic test drive experience of the new sports car under racing conditions.

The virtual sports car, which packs 420 horsepower under its hood, can be downloaded for free at www.m3-challenge.com or installed from the CDs/DVDs included in games magazines. “BMW M3 Challenge” and its four different playing modes will provide plenty of opportunity for determined practice for the soon starting worldwide online competition where talented drivers can already register on the official homepage. Up to 1000 drivers will compete against each other to prove their racing skills. The candidates will participate in more than 100 races according to the “shoot-out” method, which sends the best of them to the next race, and on to the next, etc., which become progressively more difficult. The length of the races will vary between 5 and 25 rounds. The thrilling live finale will then crown the best of 14 finalists as the victor. Exciting prizes await the “M3 Challenge World Champion”.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 16, 2007)

*BMW M3 Challenge - Applications Period has started*

*www.nfsplanet.com/images/news/m3challenge_sm.jpg
Last month BMW released the freeware-game  BMW M3 Challenge. After some weeks training time the online-challenge is starting soon, where you can *win some great prizes:*

The official contest starts on October 26th and offers attractive *prizes* for the "the fastest of the fast"! In addition to an extremely powerful, new generation *Dell XPSTM gamer laptop for the winner*, finalists can look forward to an authentic reproduction of the *"BMW Sauber F1 Team" steering wheel for PC from Intel and Logitech*, as well as an autographed original racing suit from "BMW Sauber F1 Team" driver Nick Heidfeld and other valuable prizes!

The application period at www.m3-challenge.com runs until the 19th of October, after which more of 1,000 international participants will be drawn by lot from the applicant pool. Close to 100 races will determine the best driver in a shootout process with the winner moving on to the next round, where they will have to face ever more difficult conditions. Races vary from between 5 and 25 rounds in length. In an exciting finale at the beginning of January the finalists will battle it out live for the title of "M3 Challenge World Champion"!

You can find more information about the online-challenge here: 

BMW M3 Challenge

*www.m3-challenge.com/fileadmin/m3challenge/images/challenge.jpg


----------



## WRC Rocks (Nov 3, 2007)

hmm, nice.

i guess i'll stick around here 

btw s18000rpm, just saw your lap record, nice .

hehe you did that on a onboard gfx., cool

that record wil be broken soon, better get a gfx. card & improve, coz i'm working on it


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

WRC Rocks said:
			
		

> hmm, nice.
> 
> i guess i'll stick around here
> 
> ...


s18000rpm is the boss here.


----------



## WRC Rocks (Nov 3, 2007)

^not for long


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

WRC Rocks said:
			
		

> ^not for long


cool,finally s18000rpm has been challenged by someone.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

WRC Rocks said:
			
		

> that record wil be broken soon, better get a gfx. card & improve, coz i'm working on it


a WRC fan, finally 

btw first break the record & then we'll talk


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> a WRC fan, finally
> 
> btw first break the record & then we'll talk


WRC is vimal's bunny.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

^wat?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^wat?


I mean he likes Alonso and other things which vimal likes.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I mean he likes Alonso and other things which vimal likes.



Arsenal_Gunners name is Arnav not Vimal. 

Vimal was his dad's name.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

@gaurav_indian
oh, i thought you wer talking of real "WRC" (World Rally Championship)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> oh, i thought you wer talking of real "WRC" (World Rally Championship)


lol


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 27, 2007)

just tried *2008 BMW M3 Challenge* mod in GTR2.

niccce except for non working dials. (maybe a update is available).

guess what? 

*you can POWER SLIDE this M3 *.... a bit easily


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

btw, i did defeat s18 a couple fo times at CMR (over hamachi). u remember that right dude?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

@s18000rpm lol you lost to xbonez


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 27, 2007)

ya. 



but if you had followed my "curses" on "CMR05 on GMA X3000=freq. lags" here & in GMA thread, you'll know what a horrible experience i'm going thru 

i lov rally game (cmr), but its not running properly, i lov to play GTA SA, but it lags like hell, & also lov to NFS (ps) & HL2 (p-OB), but its not at all running (crc error), Crysis = fp30s .........................................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> HL2 (p-OB), but its not at all running (crc error), Crysis = fp30s .........................................


 Did your OB give CRC?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 6, 2007)

*NEW CARS for NFS MW*!!!!!!

Nissan R35 GT-R Proto (2008 ) 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/d33bf47a-ea58-436c-9659-567b019b4f9a.jpg




Lamborghini Reventon

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1173576319.jpg



Chevrolet Bel Air (1956) 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/fdbcab2d-7175-4c3c-931c-76692fb7fa79.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 6, 2007)

Third one looks cool.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *NEW CARS for NFS MW*!!!!!!



MW?wowo,do they still provide upgrades to this beauty.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah MW and these cars are created by fans not EA.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 17, 2007)

Something i have to brag about 

*Colin McRae 04
4x4 Championship [Expert Mode]*
(extreme damage mode)

(...i lead the championship in 1st 3 rounds. after that i had to settle for 3rd, 4th, & 5th place. Thus Colin McRae & i exchanged the top place till last round of Championship.)

the second last round was Japan, where with wrong car-setup, i struggled to finish in top 6 in day 1 & 2

later found out that i had lowered the car too much.
in day 3, i finished 5th overall 

Colin McRae finished 4th jus 1 second ahead of me  & took the lead in championship by 2 points. this gave me the Heebie Jeebies 

(finished in this order day1, day2, day3 - 15 -> 9 -> 5).


Now the last round - UK. 
only 1 option - finish in 1st place.

this time i made no mistake in car-setup & dominated the rally from day 1.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/s3-20071217094444.jpg =- *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/s2-20071217094444.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/s-20071217094441.jpg


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/s1-20071217094443.jpg
MUHAHAHAH  I WON the CHAMPIONSHIP 

(as scored more 1st place finish)

for me this was *one of the best game moments*


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats s18


----------



## baccilus (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats s18k rpm. Are you talking about an actual online tournament here? It's amazing if you are.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 17, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Congrats s18k rpm. Are you talking about an actual online tournament here? It's amazing if you are.


 

no, 

this is the toughest mode Championship race, thats all.

btw cmr04 has little online community.


xbonez, dude, how about a race , again, after 19th? 

i hav only CMR04 & NFS PU here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2007)

*www.nfscars.net/storage/games/mostwanted/downloads/car/images/thumb/d7877c78-f3c3-4d63-b774-b33ce2872cc2.jpg

ROFL

any Mahindra-Renault - Logan owner will love this add-on 

d/l here *www.nfscars.net/file/view/mostwanted/7641.aspx


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *www.nfscars.net/storage/games/mostwanted/downloads/car/images/thumb/d7877c78-f3c3-4d63-b774-b33ce2872cc2.jpg
> 
> ROFL
> 
> ...


hehe any chance of Maruti 800. Kya kare garib log hai. Tractor bhi chalega.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2007)

What a bug. 

was playing NFS MW (again), but this time with some car mods installed.

i was on BlackList #8, just won the last race (of requirement), but after that, in BlackList menu, there's no option to *"Challenge Rival"* . 

try this save file on your game.

*rapidshare.com/files/79828489/s18



create a folder & name it *s18* & put this file in it, now play Most Wanted & select this profile.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2007)

Found the answer


> Q: Every time I get to a rival, the game tells me I have defeated him before I have played him. I can complete all the missions, but I can't race him.... What do I do?
> 
> A: This is a glitch. What you need to do is go back to Free Roam, access your Map, and you should see a white-colored star icon on your map. Click on that to activate your GPS, and follow the arrow. Once you're there, you can race that Blacklist Member. Repeat this procedure again if the glitch applies for every other Blacklist members.


from here - Need For Speed - Most Wanted - FAQ


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

*Racing Games*

*I have seen many users even me discussing different things (query) about Need For Speed, **Colin McRae, Roadrash etc etc racing game. Specially about NFS:MW *.

Just like GTA Heaven thread this thread will have *all racing gaming discussion*.

I had seen many (around 5-6) thread for racing problem so from now this thread will contains discussion about race games.

It is *not *that only that this thread will contains only diiscussion about Car racing games it can be even Bike etc etc racing.


So here the discussion goes:-

I am planning to buy a Car Racing game but i am bit confused that i should buy game in NFS series or Colin McRae series...???

Plz reply.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Racing Games*

Already a thread running:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39072


----------



## napster007 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Racing Games*

Nfs is arcade (till carbon)

colin in total simulation.

ur call...


----------



## kuni5_hem (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Racing Games*

Yup..both belong to difffernt categories of racing..
so it depends on u to go for wich one..
or i shud say ..if u lik simulation thn go for CM otherwise for arcade go for NFS..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2008)

NFS PS is also an arcade 

CMR is a semi-sim, semi-arcade game.

GTR, F1... series are full simulation games.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

*Fastest Car*

Hi Friends,

I am playing NFS:MW (Need For Speed : Most Wanted) and on the verge of defecting *Ronnie (Blacklist #3)*.  

As I know that* after defecting Ronnie every part of the this game will be unlocked (from Performance part to Car Lot) *. 

I had planning to buy a car in NFS:MW.

So, which is the *fastest car in NFS:MW* that I should buy which will help me *defecting Blacklist #2 (Bull) and Razor*..

Plz help and reply.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

If you already have Lambhorgini Gallardo that is more than enough to beat Razor. If you have enough credits, try Carrera GT and upgrade everything to ultimate.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

+1 for carrera GT


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

lol...fastest car can never let you win the race.

Its the optimal proportion of handling (4WDs are fine), speed and acceleration.

My choice would be Gallardo or SLR(though handling is not better but once u get the hang of it, u can wreck havoc on cops and slip thru tight corners easily during race)


----------



## lywyre (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*



T159 said:


> lol...fastest car can never let you win the race.
> 
> Its the optimal proportion of handling (4WDs are fine), speed and acceleration.
> 
> My choice would be Gallardo or SLR(though handling is not better but once u get the hang of it, u can wreck havoc on cops and slip thru tight corners easily during race)



Yup! My favourite is the Ford Mustang. Little slow off the wheels and not much top speed, but a bull to handle among the cops on highways.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

I want to have 2 car in my garage:-

1. *Ming's Lambhorgini Gallardo (pinkslip)*

2. plz suggest no.2 car 
some say "*Carrera GT*" some say "*SLR*" some say "*Ford Mustang*".

Which one i should use..??

Plz reply.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

just few days ago you started a new thread saying 


vaibhavtek said:


> *I have seen many users even me discussing different things (query) about Need For Speed, **Colin McRae, Roadrash etc etc racing game. Specially about NFS:MW *.
> 
> Just like GTA Heaven thread this thread will have *all racing gaming discussion*...


then why are you posting new threads. jus discuss all that there.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39072&page=25

btw isnt it taking a bit much time to complete that game? 

regarding "which car", Gallardo will do, 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

^^ thanks buddy but as i said i already had "Gallardo" and i want another new car for safety that why plz suggest me the second car that i should buy...Plz help


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

Defeating razor is very easy..
And if u want a good car for defeating #2, SLR McLaren will do if u tweak everything to "ULTIMATE"


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

^^ thanks.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

Ford GT is also great.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fastest Car*

thanks for repling.



s18000rpm said:


> btw isnt it taking a bit much time to complete that game?


 
this is because i give very less time for playing as i also have to study.

and by the way any more suggestions.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 24, 2008)

threads merged


----------



## xbonez (Jan 24, 2008)

i suggest a 4WD....go for murcielago....it was the max used car in WCG too


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

shantanu said:


> threads merged


 
thanks.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 24, 2008)

Can someone recommend me a good racing simulator which has Indian cars in it too.! .It shouldn't be a game like NFS with uber-fast cars,nitro and stuff., but far more like in real-life driving.As I mentioned, Indian cars will certainly be an added bonus.!And most importantly, it should work on my PC:

2.4 ghz celeron
1 gb ddr ram
40 gb Hdd
64 mb intel 845g


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2008)

there arent any Indian Car mods for any game.

but, for NFS MW, Logan car mod is available


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 24, 2008)

anyone played juiced 2 how is it better than nfs prostrt


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright lack of indian cars will be Ok. .But tell me about some nice racing simulator which is as close to real driving as it gets.!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 24, 2008)

bkpeerless said:


> anyone played juiced 2 how is it better than nfs prostrt



I have tried Juiced 2 and it doesn't even stand up against UG2.It also has a shadow display corruption bug on nvidia cards.I haven't checked if the patch has been addressed for this.



shady_inc said:


> Alright lack of indian cars will be Ok. .But tell me about some nice racing simulator which is as close to real driving as it gets.!



Richard Burns Rally is one i know of but it would require you to have atleast a Geforce 4 to run.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2008)

NFS Porsche Unleashed 


-----edited-----
after you upgrade the pc, try these
free- BMW M3 Challenge

others-
*GTR2*, lots of mods available, like the Nurburgring (Nordschleife, 21+KM long, Pikes Peak, most of F1 tracks...) race track
[might not run on your system]

*Richard Burns Rally* , you need steering wheel for this.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yup i also recommend GTR2.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *Richard Burns Rally* , you need steering wheel for this.


That, I am planning to buy very soon.And sorry to say this, but this is my configuration after I upgraded to PC about 3-4 months ago..So no more upgrades for about a year or so now.

Sys reqs for GTR 2 go something like this:
1.3GHz (AMD/Intel), 512 MB RAM, 2.5 GB Hard Drive, 64 MB Graphics Card, DirectX 8.1 Comp Video Card, DirectX 8.1 Comp Sound Card
I guess it can run at medium to low settings on my PC at around 20 fps.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

I read somewhere that we can easily earn bounty near bus station in NFS:MW.

Can anyone tell me *the location of Bus Stop in Map in NFS:MW (Need For Speed:Most Wanted) *..??


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 25, 2008)

^^I dunno but Instead of that do ALL The milestones including all the photo tickets .Photo tickets give huge bounty and I guess u r in top #3 blacklist, so how Much more Bounty do  u need to challange the next rival ?
and how many milestones have u completed

@shady_inc : There is a game (though outdated graphics) called breakneck.Its quite Good game-play with lots of tracks.
I recommend u to play NFS : Hot Pursuit 2 which has quite decent graphics and nice gameplay


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> ^^I dunno but Instead of that do ALL The milestones including all the photo tickets .Photo tickets give huge bounty and I guess u r in top #3 blacklist, so how Much more Bounty do u need to challange the next rival ?
> and how many milestones have u completed


 
I need approx 1,000,000 bounty to challenge next rival (Blacklist #2) and i had completed 3 milestones (3 photo tickets)..!!!

I want *the location of Bus Stop in Map in NFS:MW (Need For Speed:Most Wanted) *..??

Plz help me.


----------



## desh2s (Jan 25, 2008)

check the walkthrough available on gamesopt, nfsplanet. you will easily get the info in that..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for suggestion but can u tell me the location in the map i.e. just make a circle in the place (Bus Station).

plz help


----------



## desh2s (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry sir.. long time back i played but you can get all these details in the walkthrough or search the net "how to get max bounty in NFSMW"


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ its ok anyone other plz help.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

anyone plz help


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> anyone plz help



there are two places where u can earn lots of bounties.

1) Stadium near highway

2) Bus Station - it the most dangerous and hottest spot just go over the buses and wait, on heat level 4+ the cops can come over the bus too and then the real fun begins


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

correct and I want *the location of Bus Stop in Map in NFS:MW (Need For Speed:Most Wanted) *..?? i.e. just make a circle in the place (Bus Station).

as I donot know the location of the Bus Station.


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> correct and I want *the location of Bus Stop in Map in NFS:MW (Need For Speed:Most Wanted) *..?? i.e. just make a circle in the place (Bus Station).
> 
> as I donot know the location of the Bus Station.



See i dont play this game now but got few screenies, may be that can help u findin the position over map

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4837/1jan06%20%286%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4838/final%20%2814%29.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks i got that


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> is the area in ur pics is Bus Station..??


yup see the map,

and do notice that there is a shop(yellow) and car lot (blue).

see its in rosewood, the center yellow shop(separated by a water canal) in the given below map:
*downloads.racenter.de/games/need-for-speed/nfs-mw/map.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks i got that

but when i get to heat level of 4 and half some police vechile starts to come up the area where we stand.

Is there any way of evading pursuit at that time...???


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> thanks i got that
> 
> but when i get to heat level of 4 and half some police vechile starts to come up the area where we stand.
> 
> Is there any way of evading pursuit at that time...???


just push them and let them fall, and sometime u do need to make a short trip around the same area and come over again to enjoy for few more minutes, and if unfortunately cops come over the bus again then try to push them or make another short trip. Eventually a time will come that all cops will be out 

And yeah if helicopter comes then it is an added bonus to bounty as copter will remain over u till its fuel tank gets in reserve.

I was able to get 16,00,000+ bounty by doing this but then light went out and never tried again cuz it really took above 2 hrs.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2008)

but, when you say you're good at Cop chase n' all, why not get bounty in a fair manner, & MW is all about Cop Chases ONLY 

otherwise just use a save editor, why waste time at bus stand? 

see this
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/mw_bounty.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/mw_(9).jpg

a 24minute chase fulfilled not only bounty requirement, but milestones + ranking... too


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> but, when you say you're good at Cop chase n' all, why not get bounty in a fair manner, & MW is all about Cop Chases ONLY
> 
> otherwise just use a save editor, why waste time at bus stand?
> 
> ...



yeah the fairer way is fun too, but then stadium and bus stand are made for these things at high heat levels.

I was pretty fed up with the hours of play and then discovered this trick by chance and just though of pushing the limits 

If u remember there are milestones in which u have to dodge 32spikes, i hav done that too, kicking cops arse was never an issue. But Yeah I got stuck at the cab driver mission in  challenge series


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> but, when you say you're good at Cop chase n' all, why not get bounty in a fair manner, & MW is all about Cop Chases ONLY
> 
> otherwise just use a save editor, why waste time at bus stand?
> 
> ...


 
i just want that for knowledge nothing else.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks but i am unable to do the exact thing in bus station.
Can anyone (s18000rpm, T159 plz) make a video to show where to go and how to raise bounty like this way.

Plz.

Plz help


----------



## xbonez (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ i'll explain it...just read carefully and follow :

1. drive into the bus depot...the one with glass wall
2. drive up the left ramp, go straight thru the glass and stop ON the buses
3. stay there and let bounty accumulate....pls not that sometimes, though very rarely, police do manage to come up in which case u shud try to puch them off or just flee
4. when u're done with the bounty, milestones etc., turn around and face the bus depot again...all this while YOU STILL ARE ON THE BUS
5. drive off the buses so that you fall just to the right of the bus depot....don't try to enter the bus depot from the buses itself...u'll get screwed
6. after u've jumped off the buses, u shud pe parallel to the ramp u had just used to get on the buses....there will be wall between u and the ramp though
7. take a u-turn entering the bus depot, climb up the ramp and immediately take a right turn..., note that u haen't left the bus depot, u are merely on the first floor with ur front facing towards the right ramp and ur back towards the left ramp
8. at this position, cops won't be able to see u even with a heli....just wait for the cooldown meter to fill up


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> thanks but i am unable to do the exact thing in bus station.
> Can anyone (s18000rpm, T159 plz) make a video to show where to go and how to raise bounty like this way.
> 
> Plz.
> ...


Dude there are hundreds of such videos on Youtube.
Like *youtube.com/watch?v=5SQINB9yCWk
Hope it helps


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

Can somebody help me out with this -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79254


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 29, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Dude there are hundreds of such videos on Youtube.
> Like *youtube.com/watch?v=5SQINB9yCWk
> Hope it helps


 
it shows easy bounty without using buses and i want
Easy bounty *with* using buses

Plz help


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2008)

^^But why should a skillful gamer like you need to use something like bus glitch?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ as i said in my some prev post "i just want that for knowledge nothing else."



xbonez said:


> ^^ i'll explain it...just read carefully and follow :
> 
> 1. drive into the bus depot...the one with glass wall
> 2. drive up the left ramp, go straight thru the glass and stop ON the buses
> ...


 
i seems u know that quite good plz make a video and help me.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 29, 2008)

prob is when i make vid using fraps FPS drops to 10-11...so game isn't playable....also, i have very poor up speeds of about 5kBps


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2008)

short & sweet 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXl-kpaxfqw


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 29, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> short & sweet
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXl-kpaxfqw


 
i make the bounty then how to evade easily.



xbonez said:


> prob is when i make vid using fraps FPS drops to 10-11...so game isn't playable....also, i have very poor up speeds of about 5kBps


 
is it pro or demo..??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> i make the bounty then how to evade easily.
> 
> 
> 
> is it pro or demo..??


OMG!

then watch this
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQk0HqwPkWI
latest comment


> ok cheats are for people that have no life and cant drive a silmpe game. I went all the way with the lambo. And the colbolt and the rx8 are the only cars i uesd. So cheasts for i think after u beat a game F0ckers




*www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2Q82zL-CgE
 (just dont try to "reset", when in any cop chase)


----------



## xbonez (Jan 29, 2008)

@vaibhav : pro


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

@ s18000rpm and xbonez

thanks.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 5, 2008)

I know pretty late but

I have just started playing Carbon Collectors Ed 1.2,

any tips please .. How to play best..

and I have 17" Widescreen - resolution of 1440*900 how to play in most compatible manner


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

Ever heard of google:- click here


----------



## rollcage (Feb 5, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Ever heard of google:- click here



NO .. and Google ka doose thread main bhi bol sakta tha man.. why did ya say post in this thread

I needed your answer .. but I suppose u just playing MW and wont be of any help
anyways .. thx 

I have done 36% with Mazda .. and 
I havent found anything gr8, 
no other car available yet..
Is it any good than MW or Underground

someone plz tell me .. I want to play Camaro Concept 2006


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2008)

rollcage said:


> NO .. and Google ka doose thread main bhi bol sakta tha man.. why did ya say post in this thread
> 
> I needed your answer .. but I suppose u just playing MW and wont be of any help
> anyways .. thx





> I have done 36% with Mazda .. and
> I havent found anything gr8,
> no other car available yet..
> Is it any good than MW or Underground
> ...


Carbon is worst NFS 

to get Camaro, you should've selected a muscle car in the begining, (you'd hav got it a bit soon), but anyways, you can buy it later.

not much of tips needed.

cops are really dumb.

you can go through some pages of that thread, the guys had posted some tips on drifting.

this game is really easy.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 5, 2008)

@rollcage

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40531&highlight=CARBON WIDESCREEN


----------



## rollcage (Feb 5, 2008)

@W i d e S c r e e N
oh yes I tried that .. but didnt ind much of diff!
earlier too my screen was same in 1024*960 resolution .. why so?



s18000rpm said:


> Carbon is worst NFS
> 
> to get Camaro, you should've selected a muscle car in the begining, (you'd hav got it a bit soon), but anyways, you can buy it later.
> 
> ...


 ya cops are really dumb .. they can never catch if u just moving around. aah ..its like I choose EASY in play mode. wtf

and

NFS Carbon lacks some bits .. like if you missed something it should tell you that you should win this race or that to have that car or whatever. somethings always missed out.

and

I got Collectors ED DVD and It shows 1.2 written at the top on CLICK TO CONTINUE screen,
 I download Collectors Ed 1.3.exe but it didnt updated it. ..whats it

and

I dont like to use Cheats .. bcoz it makes too easy or takes out the fun part. but would u recommend using 1 or 2?
and whats the real use of trainers .. available on gaming sites all around


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2008)

this game is too pathetic to use a cheat / trainer.

trainer enables unlimited NoS, speed breaker, instant cooldown...

Cheats

Type these codes when on "PRESS ANY KEY" or "CLICK TO CONTINUE" screen. 
inthezoneskin - unlocks Autozone Vinyl 
syntecskin - unlocks Castrol Syntec Vinyl 
5grand5grand - unlocks Castrol Cash 
shinycarsarethebestcars - unlocks Chrome Cars 
cooperlogofreeforyou - unlocks Cooper Tire Logo 
chasingmobile - unlocks Corvette Z06 Interceptor for the quick race 
guesswhoisback - unlocks Cross Corvette Z06 for the quick race 
trashtalking - unlocks Rhino for the quick race 
bigredfiredrive - unlocks Fire Truck for the quick race 
*friendlyheadlocksapplied - gives you infinite crew charge 
nosforeverever - gives you infinite nitrous 
slowitdownwhenyouwant - gives you infinite speedbreaker* 
speed3foryou - unlocks Mazda Dealership 
lotsoffreelogos - unlocks Need for Speed Carbon Logo Vinyls 
lotsoffreevinyls - unlocks Need for Speed Carbon Special Logo 
watchoutthebigtruckishere - unlocks Dump Truck for the quick race 
pharrellvinylgogo - unlocks Pharrell Vinyl 
canyonalltheway - unlocks all tracks

[bolded ones will kill whatever fun there is in carbon ]

*www.nfsunlimited.net/carbon/cheats


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 5, 2008)

"this game is too pathetic to use a cheat / trainer."

+100


""oh yes I tried that .. but didnt ind much of diff!
earlier too my screen was same in 1024*960 resolution .. why so?""

I dont think that is a wide res?

why not try direct 1440x900 or whatever the highest ur dektop res goes?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2008)

*nfscars.net/file/list.aspx?game=mostwanted&category=car&sort=latest&order=desc&page=1

some NEW Cars added for NFS MW

Renault-Dacia Logan Police 
Pagani Zonda Roadster F 
Lamborghini Murcielago Pursuit


----------



## rollcage (Feb 6, 2008)

okies .. then no to cheats again 

and

please tell me two things

1. whats the fuss about this 1.2 version and 1.4version
may a little bit ..but the main game remains the same

2. How do I unlock the cars .. or just play the game as it is..
take if the car comes thats it.
(between I strted playing again with Muscle - Camaro SS)wtf .. camaro ss look so bad .. cant they give btter car to start with.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

the better cars are unlocked when you're about to finish the game

you can use that unlock car cheat, coz anyway you can beat the game on one hand 

v1.4 fixes-
Description:
VISTA SPECIFIC. NFS Carbon Crashes on bootup on Vista with the patch 1.3 installed due to an allocator mismatch between bware and renderware. Patch 1.4 fixes the Vista crash by fixing the mismatch. 
VISTA SPECIFIC. NFS Carbon .viv (EA Link version) crashes upon bootup on Vista due to an incompatible version of the PACE DRM Tool. Patch 1.4 utilises an updated, Vista compatible PACE DRM Tool


----------



## rollcage (Feb 6, 2008)

^ thx dude 

.. so what you playing


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

little  GTR2 & some COD4


----------



## rollcage (Feb 6, 2008)

good ... I have done 40% flat with Camaro yestersay.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

rollcage said:


> NO .. and Google ka doose thread main bhi bol sakta tha man.. why did ya say post in this thread


 
Because this thread is for racing discussion u will not recieve any reply in that thread.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

rollcage said:


> I needed your answer .. but I suppose u just playing MW and wont be of any help
> anyways .. thx


 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif ya i m playing MW.

And infact Carbon is the worst game in NFS Series.

But MW rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

*Need For Speed 2008*

*Need for Speed Going Back To It's Roots*

EA Games president Frank Gibeau recently revealed a new strategy that the EA Games will take on the Need for Speed series. Gibeau thinks that the unexpectedly low sales of ProStreet are the result of the series drifting too far from what consumers expected. Instead of giving open world police chases, ProStreet was legal closed track tuner racing. The next Need for Speed, Gibeau promises, will return to it's roots and once gain have an open world including a new 'highway battle' mode. 

_Unfortunatly it seems that EA doesn't recognize the first titles in the series as the roots. So they forgot about exotic supercars, closed world point-to-point exotic tracks like in The original Need for Speed game, but think more like the superhits Need for Speed Underground and Need for Speed Most Wanted._



*forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?t=15951
*www.gamespot.com/news/6185908.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=newstop&tag=newstop;title;10


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome news 
Thanks s18


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2008)

Test Drive Unlimited on my dad's laptop 
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/1984/20080225195645lo0.th.jpg *img222.imageshack.us/img222/7669/20080225212756kj4.th.jpg

damn no BMW in this game


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2008)

Grid Preview (Codemasters)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2008)

^Thanks for the info 


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/race-driver-grid-20080213053321711.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/race-driver-grid-20080213053326586.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/race-driver-grid-20071130040344160.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/race-driver-grid-20080213053323461.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/race-driver-grid-20071130040347269.jpg

maybe its Toca Racer 4 & re-branded as Grid, jus like what they did to Colin McRae *Rally* (Dirt)

Drift race is there, i guess.
damage is there with tyre wear, gfx. is cool , Codies too went NFS way.



> Grid is a racing game in which you build a career in what's supposed to feel like a persistent worldwide racing realm. You start off as a rookie drive for hire in America, Europe or Japan. As you win races, you'll be able to hire a teammate, create your own unique team identity and build up a small but focused stable of cars. Along the way, you'll attract sponsors and get to know the names of some of the more than 600 AI racers in the game, all of whom you'll have the ability to hire, fire and race against.
> 
> But you won't be using your garage for much more than storage. If you're the type who loves to constantly spend your winnings on car upgrades a la Forza and Midnight Club, you'll be disappointed with Grid. The cars you buy are meant to be tuned and groomed to be the best-performing race cars at their level the minute they're delivered. You're a driver, not a mechanic. Aside from changing the paint job, what you see is what you get in Grid's stable of *50 cars*
> 
> ...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2008)

This game will be awesome.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2008)

btw , anyone saw the new gt5 drift video. Its awesome..
I ll post if i find the link for those who have not seen it

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVhSVUbQZO8

here ^^

and better quality

*www.gametrailers.com/player/30396.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats awesome.

damn Sony

Grid is indeed TOCA Race Driver 4.

now this game will also demand big system requirements


----------



## anispace (Mar 5, 2008)

just finished career mode in most wanted... yeah i know its an old game but   just started playing it a few weeks back.

defeating Razor was very easy compared to the other blacklist racers or maybe it was becoz of my fully tuned Porsche Carrera gt


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 7, 2008)

Guys my [vaibhavtek ; see my siggi ] new rank in *NFS:MW Blacklist #2*


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 7, 2008)

how is Juiced 2 HIN?is it good for playing?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 22, 2008)

New
*s1.ytimg.com/vi/xqkGOhxdkxw/1.jpg
RaceDriver GRiD - Actual InGame Footage
[01:18]

damn, the video is not loading in other browser, but i watched it in opera


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2008)

^Nice and rated 5 stars


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2008)

F1 2008 - Released for GTR2!!! 
[mod]

1= *files.filefront.com/F12008Modv10GTR2rar/;9880695;/fileinfo.html
2= ftp://85.25.145.59/F1.2008.Mod.v1.0.GTR2.rar

293MB

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-2008-11.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-2008-09.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-2008-06.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-2008-06-20080325062203.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-2008-04.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-2008-03.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-2008-00.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-20080325135516.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1_sec.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/GRAB_001.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 26, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1-20080325135516.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1_sec.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/GRAB_001.jpg


 
Hmm, what was this for ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

that cock-pit view was for- the mod works (no crashes) & models are gr8, (see the tyre)

the time/sector sheets' for - @100% diff., i managed that time  in around 10laps, which means, its easy, gotta check what these AI's lap at in Qualification (in GTR2, AI is awesome in Qualification).


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 26, 2008)

what!! there was a pic in that post, damn hehehe. My office network blocks sites like imageshack, flickr, etc  .thats y i was only able to see the smiley


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi frns can anyone suggest a nice racing game whose graphics is comparable to that of NFS Prostreet or Carbon....But only pure racing ,no street racing, no cops !!!


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2008)

^Try DiRT


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2008)

Beta Waves said:


> Hi frns can anyone suggest a nice racing game whose graphics is comparable to that of NFS Prostreet or Carbon....But only *pure racing* ,no street racing, no cops !!!



then its rFactor - mod community driven & GTR2.

both are sims., & the basic need is a gamepad (i.e. to have "some" control on car).

these game might not be  comparable to NFS PS, CMR DiRT gfx. wise, but they use to the CPU (& RAM) to max in different way - for calc. damage/tyre wear/suspension....

and the mods availabe for these games are in 1000's

so to start with these, have min. of 1GB RAM & a good CPU+GPU.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you guys...will try GTR2 and Dirt


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2008)

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/1507/291190fullas8.th.jpg

*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/r/sgrin.gif
*WELCOME TO THE GREEN HELL - GTR Evolution *announced




> *‘GTR Evolution’ for PC from SimBin Delivers Horsepower-Heavy GT and WTCC Extreme Cars, plus Germany’s Notorious Nordschleife Circuit*
> 
> SimBin Studios AB today announced the forthcoming release of GTR Evolution. Developed by the multiple award winning Swedish studio SimBin Development Team and published by SimBin Studios AB, GTR Evolution takes GT and WTCC Extreme cars to the Green Hell of Nordschleife, the holy grail of racing. Available as a stand alone game and also as an expansion pack for SimBin’s 2007 title RACE 07, GTR Evolution is scheduled for launch in 2008.
> 
> ...


*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/s/diablo.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gran Turismo Racing to PC?*


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> F1 2008 - Released for GTR2!!!
> [mod]
> 
> 1= *files.filefront.com/F12008Modv10GTR2rar/;9880695;/fileinfo.html
> ...


 
Hi the link to download the mod file is giving File Not Found Error. Can i get the link again to download it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2008)

^ *www.esport-racing.de/include.php?p...72&PHPKITSID=c3049b1cded2184c7bc37a0781a14e96

you'll have to register


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2008)

*Test Drive Unlimited PC Megapack* released
 45 cars + 1 bike


> One year after the release of the PC version, Test Drive Unlimited can now be updated with The Megapack. Available for download, the Megapack comes with a few fixes and brings no less than 45 new cars and one motorbike with the full list including:
> 
> - Alfa Brera
> - Audi RS4 quattro Saloon
> ...


*forums.eu.atari.com/showthread.php?t=80081
this car pack for this crap game costs $19.99


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^ *www.esport-racing.de/include.php?p...72&PHPKITSID=c3049b1cded2184c7bc37a0781a14e96
> 
> you'll have to register


 
I did download the MOD for F1, i also installed the patch for the game.
Also i installed the F1 mod. But when i select f1 2008 championship and click start in the game, it crashes and comes to the desktop, while it runs well and fine for the other in-game championships.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 16, 2008)

^thats coz you dont have the track mods installed.

register to d/l
*www.nogripracing.com/files.php?subcat=46

d/l the tracks listed in readme.
(or send me(PM) the readme file, i'll give you links to tracks)


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^thats coz you dont have the track mods installed.
> 
> register to d/l
> *www.nogripracing.com/files.php?subcat=46
> ...


 
I did register ther, but which file should i download.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 18, 2008)

How much "F1 game" License cost (to sony)?



*www.pitpass.com/fes_php/pitpass_news_item.php?fes_art_id=34508

this article at PitPass is anything to go by then it appears the big stumbling block to us getting an F1 game is...surprise surprise - Bernie Ecclestone! Apparently Sony are in negotiations with him but he's trying to hike up the price from the already astounding *$15 million a year!* No wonder we've not seen an F1 game for a while, I wonder if he goes into the negotiations with a mask and a gun?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 19, 2008)

*Grid Hands-on*


----------



## ika.dips (Apr 29, 2008)

The gamig fever is on in India… n its all on vixture…


think ur good enough wen it comes to gaming… m in the race for the 5 million


A new era has begun… its all about gaming… its all about vixture…


Hey are you guys into fifa 08 champ…??? 

Gaming is now for real, guys we have a chance for 50Lakhs!!!!


----------



## pizzapuff (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone play NFS Pro street professionally?


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 30, 2008)

pizzapuff said:


> Does anyone play NFS Pro street professionally?


"PROFESSIONALLY" wat do you mean  by that ... Yes now i have become a fan of that game ...


----------



## s18000rpm (May 3, 2008)

*wheelspinstudios.com/drivingspeed2/index.html

Driving Speed 2 is a *free high quality racing game for your PC*. Choose from four high powered V8 muscle cars and race against up to 11 computer controlled opponents on two touring car circuits. This game has realistic graphics, realistic car physics and performance, high quality sound and AI. Play against your friends over a LAN or internet with 8 player Multiplayer. Send your fastest lap records to the online world rankings where you can see your times against players from all around the world.

*System Requirements*​
Windows 98/ME/2000/XP/Vista​
1GHz CPU or higher​
256MB RAM​
228MB Hard Drive Space​
Graphics Card with Pixel Shader Support​
DirectX 9 Drivers​

*wheelspinstudios.com/drivingspeed2/ds2screenshot01thumb.jpg*wheelspinstudios.com/drivingspeed2/ds2screenshot04thumb.jpg*wheelspinstudios.com/drivingspeed2/ds2screenshot08thumb.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2008)

^Thanks 

Downloading...


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

^^yo muscles 

thnx for the news


----------



## s18000rpm (May 3, 2008)

*www.nogripracing.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=113

keep a watch there, those www.nogripracing.com guys will be releasing track  & car mods for this game


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

look like tonight is night to burn some rubber and smell some smoke


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

Whatever i m still gonna jack ur M3 homie!


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2008)

*Grid demo is out! 

*Download link:

*www.gamershell.com/download_25620.shtml

Torrent:

*www.gameupdates.org/details.php?id=2470

*


System Requirements:* 

* Minimum Specifications *

    * Windows XP/Vista. (If running Windows Vista, SP1 is recommended) 
    * DirectX 9.0c 
    * Pentium 4 @ 3.0GHz or Athlon 64 3000+ 
    * 1GB RAM. 
    * Graphics Card: GeForce 6800 / Radeon X1300 or above 
    * DirectX Compatible Sound Card 
    * Dual Layer Compatible DVD-ROM Drive 
    * 12.5 GB Hard Drive Space 

* Recommended Specifications *

    * Windows XP/Vista. (If running Windows Vista, SP1 is recommended) 
    * DirectX 9.0c 
    * Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.66Ghz or Athlon X2 3800+ 
    * 2GB RAM. 
    * Graphics Card: GeForce 8800 or Radeon X1950 
    * Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Sound Card. 
    * Dual Layer Compatible DVD-ROM Drive 
    * 12.5 GB Hard Drive Space 

* Supported Graphics Cards *

ATI Radeon X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950, HD2600, HD2900, HD3870 
NVIDIA Geforce 6800, 7100, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950, 8600, 8800, 9800 

Not compatible with all integrated sound/graphics solutions (inc.Laptops) 

TCP/IP mode (2-12 players) Requirements: 

    * Broadband internet connection required - 512kbps + Recommended 
    * TCP/IP Network


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the news, hows the demo? did you try it?

btw wats  the demo size?


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2008)

Demo is ok but the game is fully arcade. It is difficult to control a car with keyboard. 
I created the thread on this @ codemasters forum and they told me to get myself Xbox360 gamepad or steering wheel.
Graphics are improved(Neon engine). 

Demo size - 893 MB.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Ra*ing Games Dis**ssion*



> Racer is a free cross-platform car simulation project (for non-commercial use), using professional car physics to achieve a realistic feeling and an excellent render engine for graphical realism. Cars, tracks and such can be created relatively easy (compared to other, more closed, driving simulations). The 3D, physics and other file formats are documented. Editors and support programs are also available to get a very customizable and expandable simulator. OpenGL is used for rendering.


*www.racer.nl/

*forum.racesimcentral.com/forumdisplay.php?f=111

*www.racer.nl/gallery.htm

 runs on Microsoft Windows, Linux, and Mac OS X.


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> *Grid demo is out!
> 
> *Download link:
> 
> ...


*

dosent it support 9600 or 8500.*


----------



## Third Eye (May 14, 2008)

^Yes it does.


----------



## karmanya (May 14, 2008)

damnation, grid sounds so awesome, wish i had a gig of ram......anyone wanna gift me one?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2008)

quan chi said:


> dosent it support 9600 or 8500.



Any graphics card above 6800 is supported!


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2008)

*^^thanks for the reply.

well is test drive unlimited not good.*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2008)

quan chi said:


> *^^thanks for the reply.*
> 
> *well is test drive unlimited not good.*


its boring, as the ai dont give much competition, but gfx. is beauty , so are the car's detailing.

if you want to drive around that 1000mile island, get it, otherwise stay away 


the cops are really dumb, they dont chase off road, & the way cops are activated is superlame, hit a car & you get 1 star, hit  another, get 1.5star...... & you cant go thru the road block 

if you stop or slow down too much in a chase near a cop, you're caught & a gay animation plays where the character say "NO!!!!"


----------



## Third Eye (May 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> if you stop or slow down too much in a chase near a cop, you're caught & a gay animation plays where the character say "NO!!!!"


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

> *** *F1 2008 Mod v1.3 update for GTR2* ***
> *** Grand Prix F1 Barcelona by Po911 ***
> 
> Modifications by 6ecko :
> ...


*files.filefront.com/F12008Modv13updateGTR2/;10201577;/fileinfo.html

-------------------
*Guide to creating custom championships in GTR2*


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2008)

*Grid Cars Detailed*


----------



## Third Eye (May 29, 2008)

Grid is out. (You know where)


----------



## s18000rpm (May 30, 2008)

Q&A: Troy Bayliss on SBK-08
The two-time world champion Ducati rider talks to GameSpot about why SBK-08 is the next best thing to real racing, why it could be useful for real racers, and more.



> GameSpot UK: Explain your involvement with the developers of SBK-08. Do they look at you for advice about real-world racing, and do you have any opinions about how the game should play?
> 
> Troy Bayliss: I had a certain level of input as I was asked to give the guys some info about how the bike behaves and the way in which I ride it. The developers of the game are all experts, though, and probably worked on the last edition of the game too, so they know what they're doing!
> 
> ...



*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/sbk08superbikeworldchampionship/news.html?sid=6191545&mode=news

release date - june 08


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 1, 2008)

*Mods for GRID*
*gridjoint.com/



> What you will find at Grid Joint is a soon to be large community of game modders and die hard racers all striving to make the game Grid the best racing game around! We offer complete forums, up to date news concerning the game Grid, file hosting plus much more!


------------------------------------


*FOJ Grid Demo Modifier*

*gridjoint.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=31&func=fileinfo&id=1
This unofficial program allows you to change the cars and tracks around.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 1, 2008)

"acquiring" Grid at the moment. ETA is around 2 days...hope its gud


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ITS THE bEST


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is the GRID available in Bangalore. I mean Original disc and what is its price......


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 13, 2008)

In GRID, can one change the gear using A/Z in the Auto mode, semi auto? Cause i was driving this muscle and it stays too long at the 1st gear revving madly and going anywhere but straight.

I tried Manual trans, but i aint no pro to do Manual and complete the race in 1st place !

@s18000rpm-u didnt start this game?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Where is the GRID available in Bangalore. I mean Original disc and what is its price......



Glasgow computers, Brigade Road
Landmark, Forum Mall

Should cost around Rs.650. I am going to Landmark, Forum Mall this weekend to get it coz I really liked the game.  

Will let you know.

Landmark: 080-22067777
Glasgow: 080-25587333, 41129980


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 13, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Glasgow computers, Brigade Road
> Landmark, Forum Mall
> 
> Should cost around Rs.650. I am going to Landmark, Forum Mall this weekend to get it coz I really liked the game.
> ...


 
Thanks desiibond.

Finally i got this month Digit Magazine yesterday, the DVD had GRID demo, which i played for sometime, the damage system is great, Graphics is super cool. I just enjoyed playing it. But it was very difficult to play on the keyboard, could not complete a single race.

Also the dvd had trackmania forever game, which is also a good one..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 13, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> In GRID, can one change the gear using A/Z in the Auto mode, semi auto? Cause i was driving this muscle and it stays too long at the 1st gear revving madly and going anywhere but straight.
> 
> I tried Manual trans, but i aint no pro to do Manual and complete the race in 1st place !
> 
> @s18000rpm-u didnt start this game?



help please?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 13, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> @s18000rpm-u didnt start this game?


no

i'm not at home, maybe next week i'll play this game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2008)

*img387.imageshack.us/img387/9185/evo15ye6.th.jpg*img387.imageshack.us/img387/1425/evo08ok6.th.jpg
*img387.imageshack.us/img387/642/evo03gp8.th.jpg*img354.imageshack.us/img354/4559/evo12dw7.th.jpg
more screens *www.gtr-evolution.com/gallery.htm#


Cars & Tracks
*www.gtr-evolution.com/images/front_nurburg.jpg

*Ingame promo video*


> Catch the very first glimpse of what is to come... This teaser will get you to the edge of your seat with ingame action shots and the flame themed universe of GTR EVOLUTION, showcasing many of the new exiting cars and giving the first good view of the legendary Nürburgring Nordschleife.


download - *www.gtr-evolution.com/downloads.htm

------------
few info

=>*New race-line including a dynamic trackmap*
New features supply a driving tutorial to educate you to become a racing driver.

=>*All-new Arcade Extreme Mode*
A brand new game mode; perfect for the beginner or for the casual gamer. Race with easier handling, more damage visuals and debris and huge backfires.

=>*Full dynamic weather*
Dynamic weather changes. Do you see those dark clouds? Be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

*Need for Speed TV Show?*


Shacknews reports that EA has signed a deal with with United Talent Agency, to help EA create movies and televisions shows based on their titles. They mentioned Army of Two, Need for Speed, Dead Space and Mirror's Edge as likely titles to get a movie or TV transition.

Read the whole article here.

Now imagine a movie where the main character has his car crashed right at the beginning of the movie and has to start all over with illegal street races to get back into the game and beat that incredibly annoying guy on the top.


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 25, 2008)

I got GRID a few days back somehow just cant control the car. Can nayone help me with tunning the cars or setting. 
Graphics is awsome in GRID.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone heard of PURE? It's an off-road racing title offered by Disney Interactive being developed by Black Rock Studio.I just got off from watching few of it's gameplay videos over GameTrailers & the stunts seemed really good.Graphics are pretty good too.It's due out in September.Would be a title to look out for.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2008)

GRiD - Night Racing MOD



> So you want to race your favourite track in the middle of the night?
> Well now you can.
> 
> Download: Nightracing.zip (288KB)
> ...


*community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=300963


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 9, 2008)

^Thanks for the mod


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

GRID is super-kool ...... the surprising thing - I didnt found it so difficult playing it like u guys, sure its difficult but not so much . Thats coz "I'm a Complan boy" 

lol, jokes apart, try Flatout Carnage 

acquiring it^^^ right now


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2008)

*Champion Motorsports Announces GTR Evolution Nürburgring Nordschleife Hotlap Contest*


> *img171.imageshack.us/img171/3534/200808131055188741pr4.th.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*780bradford.com/article.php?story=20080813105518874


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 31, 2008)

*GTR Evolution Nordschleife - Reality Check*



> Even though the Nürburgring Nordschleife in Simbin’s recently released GTR Evolution simulation is widely considered to be the best virtual recreation of the green hell the sim racing community, some ring-experts are still nitpicking about missing graffitis, not dark enough asphalt and other details.
> 
> To further fuel that discussion, Markus Möller has compiled a very interesting comparison video, combining an GTR Evolution on-board lap with footage of Hans Stuck taking the legendary BMW M3 GTR around the Nürbugring. Youtube version of the video, to check out all details of this interesting comparison you can find a high-resolution download link below the video.
> *www.megaupload.com/?d=3YWC6MVJ [size-223MB]


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXlr52Cp_Uo

track = awesomme
cars = awesome
handling = craaaap 

GTR-evo is more like Grid, tho Grid has better visual damages

=========
nice feature


> When you flash your head-lights, the AI in front will either go faster or move out of your way.
> The AI drivers will flash their headlights at you when they come up behind you...to let you know they are there and to tell you to speed up or get out of the way.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2008)

> The game's executive producer said on their forum "I just want to stop you all from panicking too much. *GRID and DiRT are aimed at an arcade audience and they do that very well. F1 has different requirements and will get a completely different treatment from our in-house team, including full on sim options, physics, rules and regs etc. We will also have arcade requirements catered for as well.* How this will be split we do not know yet, but split it will be."



*community.codemasters.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=1014


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 22, 2008)

*Codemasters Announce Colin McRae: DiRT2*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Already posted in the Upcoming Games Thread. Thanks for posting it here .


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 22, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------

